# Verzauberer klaun Instanzloot-Mats



## Mârmëlâdë (3. September 2009)

He, seit kurzem geht mir eines tierisch aufn Keks: man rennt in eine Ini, einer is Disser, alle passen und nach dem Boss heisst es tschüß. Fragt man nach den entzauberten Sachen kriegt man keine Antwort. Ticket schreiben hat auch keinen Sinn, ich habe ja gepasst. Is das bei euch auch so und was macht ihr mit den Leuten?
Ich kann die ja nicht alle auf ignore nehmen. 

Gestern habe ich mit dem Verzauberer diskutiert und ich sage euch, hätte ich das vorher gewusst, was mich da erwartet, ich hätts gelassen. Er würde ständig chatten und hat nichts gelesen von mir (haha, so hat er auch geheilt). Niemand hätte was gesagt, er wusste das nicht, ich solle die Gruppe wieder zusammenstellen und dann verwürfeln wir das etc. Das ging ne Viertelstunde. Ich hab jedenfalls nicht locker gelassen, bis er mir was geschickt hat. Das passiert mir nicht nochmal. Wenn ich am Anfang keine klare Ansage zu dem Thema krieg geh ich aus der Gruppe.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. September 2009)

WoW also das ist mal richtiges Assi verhalten gott sei dank is mir noch nie sowas passiert (gut mir sind die mats auch <3 lich egal ich hab genug gold mir das zeug zu kaufen :> )


----------



## Kemot (3. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> He, seit kurzem geht mir eines tierisch aufn Keks: man rennt in eine Ini, einer is Disser, alle passen und nach dem Boss heisst es tschüß. Fragt man nach den entzauberten Sachen kriegt man keine Antwort. Ticket schreiben hat auch keinen Sinn, ich habe ja gepasst. Is das bei euch auch so und was macht ihr mit den Leuten?
> Ich kann die ja nicht alle auf ignore nehmen.
> 
> Gestern habe ich mit dem Verzauberer diskutiert und ich sage euch, hätte ich das vorher gewusst, was mich da erwartet, ich hätts gelassen. Er würde ständig chatten und hat nichts gelesen von mir (haha, so hat er auch geheilt). Niemand hätte was gesagt, er wusste das nicht, ich solle die Gruppe wieder zusammenstellen und dann verwürfeln wir das etc. Das ging ne Viertelstunde. Ich hab jedenfalls nicht locker gelassen, bis er mir was geschickt hat. Das passiert mir nicht nochmal. Wenn ich am Anfang keine klare Ansage zu dem Thema krieg geh ich aus der Gruppe.




traumsplitter sind eh nix mehr wert :-P


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (3. September 2009)

Die Verzauberer bei uns, jedenfalls mit denen ich so losgezogen bin, sind da eigentlich meistens ganz ehrlich. Aber schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, wie der Schami der sich einfach mittendrin mit 12 Tiefenkristallen aus naxx 25 verabschiedet hat...


----------



## meckermize (3. September 2009)

Hmmm....also in dem fall hab ich eigtl recht gute erfahrung gemacht....wobei ich sagen muss das ich ini besucche etc, immer denselben (einen gute freund) heiler dabei habe....der is eben auch vz und bescheißt nich...
Aber find sowas schon krass


----------



## Super PePe (3. September 2009)

ganz einfach mitwürfeln und nach dem run die gewonnenen items entzaubern lassen


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. September 2009)

Kemot schrieb:


> traumsplitter sind eh nix mehr wert :-P




ja aber schau mal, beispielsweise Hände Präzision (+20 Hit), dafür brauchst nur wenige GrKosmEss, kost bei uns 90G im AH als Rolle.
Wenn du keinen Enchanter hast/kennst bist du am Arsch. Die Instanzenfarmerei ist da die einzige Möglichkeit, mal ne teure Waffen Vz oder so zusammenzusparen.


----------



## TE2RA (3. September 2009)

Warum passt du denn auf Items?

Wir machen das bei uns so (eig in jeder Gruppe auf dem Server):

Ich laufe meistens Gildenintern, darum sag ich dir wies da bei uns abläuft.
Wer was will, 1st oder 2nd specc, macht Bedarf.
Und sonst einfach Gier, da aber die gebundenen Items beim NPC kaum was bringen passen wir damit der VZ das Item bekommt, verzaubert und die Mats dann ins Gildenfach legt. Praktisch und recht simpel.

Hab ich was für 2nd gewonnen und jemand brauchts für 1st wird das selbstversändlich getauscht.

Sollte ich random sein, läuft das nicht wirklich anders. Einzig das wenn ich was für 2nd brauch frag ich vorher ob das für alle ok ist, und das erwarte ich auch von den andern. Resp wenn niemand Bedarf meldet kannst du dir das ja denken.


----------



## Zthara (3. September 2009)

eines wollen wir hier mal klarstellen, du ziehst mit deiner Aussage einen ganzen Beruf in den Dreck.

Ich bin selbst Verz und frage immer, ob jemand auf die Splitter würfeln mag, da die grünen Items net gedisst werden. falls die keiner will nehme ich die natürlich mit auf meine Bank.

Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass ich es bisher *Nie* erlebt habe, dass ein Verz nicht fragt, was mit den mats passieren soll.

gruß zthara


----------



## Jiwari (3. September 2009)

Kemot schrieb:


> traumsplitter sind eh nix mehr wert :-P



Ich glaube dem TE ging es hierbei nicht um den Wert der Mats, sondern um die Sozialen kompetenzen einiger Verzauberer.

Hm... dreistes verhalten... schlechte Heil-leistung... sag mal du spielst nicht zufällig auf Die Todeskrallen und besagter Heiler war nicht rein zufällig ein Heilig Paladin?


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. September 2009)

TE2RA schrieb:


> Warum passt du denn auf Items?
> 
> Wir machen das bei uns so (eig in jeder Gruppe auf dem Server):
> 
> ...



Ich renne wegen Marken (noch) rein und brauch aus keiner hero Ini irgendwas. Die Mats schon. So gehts eigentlich allen Gruppen, bei denen ich mitgegangen bin und alle passen, bis auf den Enchanter. Wegen Equip geht man doch pdc heutzutage oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Hero Equip (bis aufn paar Specials) will keine Sau mehr..


----------



## landogarner (3. September 2009)

Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen, habs in den vergangenen Wochen auch zum ersten mal und vor allem immer wieder erlebt, dass Verz. sich still und heimlich verdrücken bzw. nur das Zeug verteilen wenn man sie explizit darauf anspricht.

Nerviger sind nur noch die Typen die einfach mal jedes grüne Item needen und wenn es einem dann auffällt wie selbstverständlich erklären sie bräuchten das für Verz skillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. September 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Ich glaube dem TE ging es hierbei nicht um den Wert der Mats, sondern um die Sozialen kompetenzen einiger Verzauberer.
> 
> Hm... dreistes verhalten... schlechte Heil-leistung... sag mal du spielst nicht zufällig auf Die Todeskrallen und besagter Heiler war nicht rein zufällig ein Heilig Paladin?




Forscherliga und der Heiler warn Priester.

Und wer hier sagt, ich zöge eine Gruppe in den Dreck hat nicht recht. Ich teile nur mit, in welchem Dreck man sich heutzutage bewegen muss, denn das passiert mir seit ner Woche ca täglich. Gestern gleich 2mal hintereinander und das war der Grund, warum ich das nicht mehr hinnehmen wollte und euch das mitteile.


----------



## HostileRecords (3. September 2009)

Ich bin auch nen VZ, und in 5er Heros sag ich schon garnix mehr und mach einfach greed .. und mit glück hab ich ma 1-2 items dabei.
Ich hab tausende von Gold bezahlt und bekomme dann beim enchanten n TG von 2-5 gold.. sowas find ich schon dreist, wenn die leute dann auch noch Berserker oder sowas wollen, was mich nochmal 10 Splitter extra gekostet hat.
Die sollen sich meiner meinung nach das Zeug im AH kaufen, denn als Enchanter kriegt man es höchstens so wieder nach einer Zeit rein.. was man ausgegeben hat.
Wenn jemand Erze/Kräuter in der Instanz sammelt, kriegt man auch nichts ab.. und ich hab genauso geholfen den weg frei zu machen dorthin... von daher, seh ichs auch nicht ein immer jedem seine sachen zu dissen.


----------



## Hydroxia (3. September 2009)

mir ist sowas auch passiert in mehreren hero inis
und zwar der vz´ler (aus meiner gilde) hat auf den loot bedarf gemacht wenn alle passen (soweit ja legitim)
und am ende der ini wollte er weder um die sachen würfeln noch sie auf die gildenbank legen um den leuten innerhalb der gilde verzauberungen zu machen!
nach einer ewig langen diskusion mit dieser person schrieb er einen gm an der zu ihm wohl sagte "ein verzauberer sein nicht verplflichtet um die gedissten mats einer instanz zu würfeln bzw sie herzugeben"
diese aussagen finde ich persönlich eine frechheit! Bei solchen leuten sollte man sich 3xüberlegen ob man überhaupt noch wen mit in eine instanz nimmt der verzauberer ist!
ich wollte damit keine Verzauberer angreifen jetzt es gibt auch welche die so fair sind und würfeln weiß ich ja
aber solche leute wie die beschriebene person ruinieren den ruf der vz´ler ungemein


----------



## TE2RA (3. September 2009)

Ich mein auch in pdc, da machen wir das auch so.

Und ich finde, wenn ich ne ini renn dann ist es mein anrecht, auf die Items mind Gier zu würfeln, da ich ja auch einen Teil dazu beigetragen habe, den Weg dahin freizuräumen. Gier wird von mir so verstanden "ich brauchs nicht, aber wenns niemand anders brauch nehm ichs gerne"... Und nach ner ini können mit würfelglück paar items anfallen die du von nem (befreundeten) VZ dissen lassen kannst. Mats die du nicht brauchen kannst vertickst du und was du brauchst behältst du.

Und wenn ein VZ Bedarf auf ein Item würfeln weil er es ausschliesslich zum entzaubern will und jemand anders wirlkich need drauf hat würd ich den vz sogar kicken. Find ich einfach nicht ok. Ich kann jah auch nicht aus jedem Mob/Boss was tolles rauskräutern =)


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. September 2009)

HostileRecords schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nen VZ, und in 5er Heros sag ich schon garnix mehr und mach einfach greed .. und mit glück hab ich ma 1-2 items dabei...............



ok, dagegen hab ich nichts. Du bist ja nicht verpflichtet dazu, irgendwas für die Leute zu tun. Wenn alle gieren ist es dein Eigentum, was du gewinnst. Aber bei mir passen alle, weil ein Enchanter dabei ist. Das ist was ganz andres, wenn der dann damit abhaut.


----------



## Grushdak (3. September 2009)

Mensch, anstatt hier rumzumeckern, wäre es angebrachter, sich mal vorher genauer abzusprechen.
Davon sehe ich in dem Text oben aber überhaupt nix.
Irgendwie kann ich auch daraus lesen, daß Du eher immer noch sauer wegen der Heilleistung bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe jedenfalls früher absolut 0 Probleme mit Verzauberern gehabt,  vorher abgesprochen und später auch noch ...


----------



## Bluebarcode (3. September 2009)

ist mir auch mal passiert, sind nax10er durchgegangen, ein disser dabei, wir haben den "nicht sterben" erfolg versuhct, und wie es halt so kommt stirbt beim letzten boss bei ca 10% einer in einem eisblock......der disser geht sofort offline nachdem er den loot inspiziert hat - hab ich verstanden war frustriert hab ich gedacht. Hab ihn in die friends genommen und eine liste an spielern gemacht die bis zum schluss dabei waren und hab ihm die geschickt per post dass er wenns sich ausgeht jedem nen splitter schickt oder so. ich hab auch gesagt wenn es sich net ausgeht, dann pass ich. Am nächsten tag guck ich so, ist der typ on, postfach leer - schreib ich ihn an - 13 mal oder so, keine antwort. Schaltet er mich auf ignore..da wusste ich schon was abgeht, nur blöd dass unser server nicht so befüllt ist, das heisst ich hab immer alle gewarnt vor ihm, und dann konnte er schon kaum mehr grössere raids gehen weil ihn keiner mehr mitgenommen hat - resultat irgendwann war ich nimmer ignore und er hat mich geflamt...macht doch spass sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (3. September 2009)

Wenn ich ne Gr rnd aufmache, sage ich vorher klar an wie das mit Vz ist. Habe das auch schon öfters erlebt, dass isch die Vz klammheimlich abhauen sobald die ini zuende ist.

Wir rollen auf items alle Gier (wenns keiner braucht) und dann handelt jeder den Vz nach der ini einzeln an und lässt dissen. Da die items in der Gr für 2 Std nicht gebunden sind geht das sehr gut.

Sonst nimm einfach deinen Vz des Vertrauens mit, bzw. nimm jedesmal den Vz auf igno dann hast du irgendwann alle schwarzen Schafe ausgesiebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Silmarilli (3. September 2009)

Zthara schrieb:


> eines wollen wir hier mal klarstellen, du ziehst mit deiner Aussage einen ganzen Beruf in den Dreck.
> gruß zthara



dem Satz kann ich nur zustimmen. und über die soziale Kompetenz von vielen in der WoW-community brauchen wir nicht diskutieren. ich würd das nicht am Beruf aufhängen sondern am Spieler.

Anbei sei noch erwähnt. Wenn keine klare Aussage getroffen wird beim Instanz-Betritt mach in einfach gier - sollte sich oh wunder doch noch einer der anwesenden als Verzauberer outen kann man ihm das Item dann immer noch geben zum entzaubern.

Gabs keine klare Aussage von einem Anwesenden das er sich dem Entzaubern annimmt kann dir / euch keiner helfen. 

lg Sily


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. September 2009)

Ist mir bisher so gut wie nie passiert - was mich allerdings nervt sind Verzauberer, die meinen, sie hätten für Ihren Skillpunkt oder den Splitter ein Vorrecht auf ein Item, wenn Ihnen nicht 100% ersichtlich ist, wieso man es selbst haben möchte. Und Ansagen wie: "Wenn es keiner braucht bitte alle passen, ich entzauber dann". Hä ? Wieso sollte ich ? Selbst wenn ich nur einen Gierwurf mache und gewinne das Item, bringt mir das verticken beim Händler im Regelfall mehr, als der dumme Splitter - sofern ich Ihn überhaupt bekomme.


----------



## rimrott (3. September 2009)

bin selber verzauberer, sags und mach immer gleich gier. wenn wer was rbaucht soll er bedarf machen.

sobald die ini leer ist, zähl ich die disausbeute auf und alle würfeln und dann wird verteilt. ;D


----------



## freezex (3. September 2009)

Ich bin ja wenig mit Verzauberern unterwegs, aber wenn lass ich denen die mats meistens, dadurch bekomm ich meist günstig ne Verzauberung oder so, aber man müssts halt vorher schon richtig absprechen.
Vor allem wärend dem leveln find ichs dof wen man die mats noch weiterverteilen soll, weils dan zum skillen dan noch schwerer wird.


----------



## Yosef (3. September 2009)

Ich find das ganze System ist irgendwie völlig verkorkst. Verzauberkunst ist ein Beruf wie jeder andere.

Sagen wir mal, wir haben einen Bergbauer, einen Kürschner, einen Kräuterer und einen Schneider dabei. Um das, was die bekommen, wird ja auch nicht gewürfelt? Und die brauchen das für ihre Berufe wohl genauso wie der Verzauberer die Splitter für seinen (ausgenommen sie wollens verkaufen)!

Deshalb bin ich dafür: immer jeder GIER, auch wenn Disser dabei ist. ^^


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. September 2009)

Yosef schrieb:


> Ich find das ganze System ist irgendwie völlig verkorkst. Verzauberkunst ist ein Beruf wie jeder andere.
> 
> Sagen wir mal, wir haben einen Bergbauer, einen Kürschner, einen Kräuterer und einen Schneider dabei. Um das, was die bekommen, wird ja auch nicht gewürfelt? Und die brauchen das für ihre Berufe wohl genauso wie der Verzauberer die Splitter für seinen (ausgenommen sie wollens verkaufen)!
> 
> Deshalb bin ich dafür: immer jeder GIER, auch wenn Disser dabei ist. ^^




Gut, ich habe gestern auch in Instanzen 4(!) Arktische Pelze (haben die das erhöht??) gekürschnert und der Vz hat davon keinen bekommen... ja, das System ist verkorkst. 

Passe ich aber, tue ich das, weil ein Entzauberer dabei ist. Und verzichte auf meine Chance, den Gegenstand zu bekommen. Seit dem Patch mit der Tauschbarkeit der Sachen ist das so merkwürdig.. vorher wurde immer strikt alles entzaubert. Na gut, muss man wohl umdenken.* Ich giere jetzt auch.*


----------



## Spellman (3. September 2009)

Wenn mans braucht, Bedarf.
Ansonsten passen.
Verzauberer macht Gier.

Am Ende der Ini wird um die Splitter gerollt.

Grüne Items / BOE-Items generell alle Gier.

Wenn ein Verzauberer keinen Bock hat, für alle zu entzaubern, erwähnt er seinen Beruf nicht, würfelt normal Gier wie andere auch und kann dann sein gewonnenes Zeug dissen.

Der Vergleich mit Kräutern und Co. hinkt etwas, da nur der Kräuterer das Zeug abbauen kann... ergo kann es gar kein anderer bekommen.. beim Verzauberer kann jeder die Items auch selbst beim NPC verticken, anstatt sie dissen zu lassen.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. September 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Wenn mans braucht, Bedarf.
> Ansonsten passen.
> Verzauberer macht Gier.
> 
> ...



Genau das System funktioniert nicht mehr 100%ig, das will ich mit dem Beitrag hier sagen. Schade eigentlich aber ich bin nicht länger der Dumme und schau zu, wie die Leute mit den Mats abhaun. Und "blizzardkonform" ist das dann auch noch.


----------



## Super PePe (3. September 2009)

es geht ja nicht nur ums entzaubern, das ganze zwischenmenschliche versinkt in der gier... oft kommt man sich nur vor wie ein weiterer npc auf dem server und spieler xyz spielt ein ego offline spiel ... nun könnte man sich über diese verlorene gute kinderstube ärgern oder man ist einfach konsequent und setzt diese damen und herren des nachwachsenden jahrgangs auf ignor .. soll sich gleiches mit gleichen gesellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. damit fahre ich ganz gut

es gibt auch fälle wo man richtig ausrastet:
naxx25 raid (sonntags) suchen 3 tanks und 2 heiler .. ich hau unsere leute an schwups rein (stehen tun noch kels haustier und er selbst) ... es dropt eine def brust, um die nicht gewürfelt wird, sondern instant in sack des pms wandert. nach mehrfacher nachfrage kam keine antwort. als wir den raidleiter darauf ansprachen, kam nur "ist mir egal". 2 dds im raid sahen das wie wir, der rest war unfähig die situation einzuschätzen. nun gut wir auf 180 zu kel... kurz absprach im /g . rdycheck alle bereit unsere 3 tanks + die 2 pala heiler stürmen in jeweils ein fach - bubbel - ruhestein oder friedhof (dabei den raid verlassen mit den worten "rache ist blutwurst") .. 
was die leute vergessen, das ist zwar alles online und "annonyme" wie sie glauben aber das machen sie 1-2 mal (leute abziehen) danach weiss jeder auf dem server mit jungs nicht mehr spielen.

in dem sinne
ihr habt immer die wahl


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. September 2009)

Ist bei mir erst einmal passiert

Fande ich echt ne Frechheit und nix gesagt einfachgeleavt


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. September 2009)

rimrott schrieb:


> bin selber verzauberer, sags und mach immer gleich gier. wenn wer was rbaucht soll er bedarf machen.
> 
> sobald die ini leer ist, zähl ich die disausbeute auf und alle würfeln und dann wird verteilt. ;D



wollt noch sagen zu dir: so kenne ich es. 
Und seit ich weiß, das es nicht mehr funktioniert, weiß ich, wie sehr ich es vermissen werde.


----------



## Axarimy (3. September 2009)

meiner meinung nach ist das beste einfach direkt sagen keiner disst alle machen gier außer wenn mans braucht macht man bedarf, wenn sich einer nicht dran hälft /ignor <spielername> fertig, so mache ich das immer


----------



## Herr Blizzard (3. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Sonst nimm einfach deinen Vz des Vertrauens mit, bzw. nimm jedesmal den Vz auf igno dann hast du irgendwann alle schwarzen Schafe ausgesiebt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Toll mitgedacht, nur weisst du noch wer genau von der Liste welches Verbrechen begangen hat?


Ist mir auch schon passiert, als Antwort kam, dass die Splitter ja eh nichts wert sind und es ihm nicht ums Gold geht.


----------



## Super PePe (3. September 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Toll mitgedacht, nur weisst du noch wer genau von der Liste welches Verbrechen begangen hat?



auf die fl setzen (+notiz) und auf die ignor

edit: udn eh du fragst was du mit deine knorke spielern machst: einfach ein geschützen chat eröffnen in dem jeder joint der online kommt, damit weiszt du dann auch wer anschnur ist .)


----------



## xx-elf (3. September 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Toll mitgedacht, nur weisst du noch wer genau von der Liste welches Verbrechen begangen hat?
> 
> 
> Ist mir auch schon passiert, als Antwort kam, dass die Splitter ja eh nichts wert sind und es ihm nicht ums Gold geht.



Gibt ein Addon das dir anzeigt wer was auf der Igno gemacht hat. Name fällt mir grade nicht ein.

Nebenbei ist mir das eigt vollkommen egal wer was getan hat, mit Leuten die ich igno habe gehe ich keien Inis/raids

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Gnorfal (3. September 2009)

> Verzauberer *klaun* Instanzloot-Mats, bei euch auch und was macht ihr dann?


Sind es keine *Fraun*, die bei uns *klaun*, dann tun wir die *verhaun* mit nem Stück vom Garten*zaun*!


----------



## Yosef (3. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> auf die fl setzen (+notiz) und auf die ignor



Hab ich auch mal mit angefangen, nur irgendwann kam halt die Meldung, dass meine Freundesliste voll sei. ^^


----------



## Stammelf (3. September 2009)

Gut das ich meist nur Gildenintern in Instanzen gehe, da weiss jeder ah ok der ist Enchanter und alle passen, der Enchanter macht Gier, disst die Items und am Ende wird fair um die Splitter gerollt. 

In Random Instanzen sag ich meist am Anfang an "Ok Leute ich bin Verzauberer und kann die Items dissen und würfel Gier, wer Bedarf hat rollt Bedarf." Klappt auch immer ganz gut eigentlich.

Das du nun mehrmals abgezogen wurdest tut mir Leid, aber da musst du echt komische Leute auf dem Realm haben ^^


----------



## Super PePe (3. September 2009)

Yosef schrieb:


> Hab ich auch mal mit angefangen, nur irgendwann kam halt die Meldung, dass meine Freundesliste voll sei. ^^


okay
das ist hart, soweit hab ich noch nicht in die ... gegriffen


----------



## Zurrak (3. September 2009)

Hab ich selbst noch nie erlebt. Ganz im Gegenteil, meist wurde ich noch angehandelt wegen som Zeug oder ich hatte plötzlich Post. Mir ist noch kein Disser begegnet der nicht geteilt hat.


----------



## xx-elf (3. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> okay
> das ist hart, soweit hab ich noch nicht in die ... gegriffen



Das geht sehr schnell, Freunde+Twinks+Feinde = Voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (3. September 2009)

Da mich das nicht stört wenn ein Vz mit den Mats abhaut.. (Ich hab Zugriff auf soviel Ich möchte) reg Ich mich nicht auf. Meine Ignoreliste mit Tank hat erst 2 Leute drin da ist Platz für mehr ^^


----------



## 2young4nick (3. September 2009)

Komisch komisch also ich bin healer und Vz und kann leider nicht so wie die DDs oder leute mit ein Farme beruf Mats sammel und Grüne sachen sammeln in den ich Mobs klatsche ist wohl als Healer nicht spassig also mache ich in inis einfach bedarf wenn es den anderen nicht passen sollen sie mich doch kicken immer hin haben die meisten ein Farm beruf -.-


----------



## Super PePe (3. September 2009)

freund + twinks sind bei mir nicht in der fl, sondern, wie schon gesagt, in einem geschützten chatraum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (3. September 2009)

2young4nick schrieb:


> Komisch komisch also ich bin healer und Vz und kann leider nicht so wie die DDs oder leute mit ein Farme beruf Mats sammel und Grüne sachen sammeln in den ich Mobs klatsche ist wohl als Healer nicht spassig also mache ich in inis einfach bedarf wenn es den anderen nicht passen sollen sie mich doch kicken immer hin haben die meisten ein Farm beruf -.-




Dann nimm 1000 Gold in die Hand und kauf dir Dualspec. Aber anderen das Zeug wegwürfelst weil du dazu nicht imstande bist ist nicht die feine Englische Art und Weise..


----------



## xx-elf (3. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> freund + twinks sind bei mir nicht in der fl, sondern, wie schon gesagt, in einem geschützten chatraum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ups, muss ich überlesen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seh schon mir gehn wieder die Aufputschmittel aus (Cola, Gummibärchen, Schockolade *gg* und Raider)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## 2young4nick (3. September 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Dann nimm 1000 Gold in die Hand und kauf dir Dualspec. Aber anderen das Zeug wegwürfelst weil du dazu nicht imstande bist ist nicht die feine Englische Art und Weise..



Die 1000 Gold hab ich schon lange genau so wie Dualspec aber Dualspec heißt nicht das ich DD mache -.-.


----------



## Super PePe (3. September 2009)

raider heißt jetzt twix (sorry für ot) aber bei soviel frust im thread braucht man mal ein lacher


----------



## tost7 (3. September 2009)

ALso ich bin selber VZler. Ich frag am ende immer wer was haben will und dann bekommt jeder was, der sich meldet. In endeffekt brauch denn kram kaum einer mehr, bzw alle haben die Bankfächer voll damit.

Ich hab z.B. noch 14 oder 15 Stacks Tiefenkristall auf der Bank. Also sol jeder was bekommen. und für 20g das Stück im Ah verkaufen, dann kann man sich auch schenken.

ALso wenns echt leute gibt die den kram einfach einstecken ist es halt einfach nur armseelig. Jeder VZler müsste die bank eigentlich voll mit allem möglichen kram haben, da hat an sowas eigentlich nicht nötig.



2young4nick schrieb:


> Komisch komisch also ich bin healer und Vz und kann leider nicht so wie die DDs oder leute mit ein Farme beruf Mats sammel und Grüne sachen sammeln in den ich Mobs klatsche ist wohl als Healer nicht spassig also mache ich in inis einfach bedarf wenn es den anderen nicht passen sollen sie mich doch kicken immer hin haben die meisten ein Farm beruf -.-




Das ist mal der grösste scheiß denn ich je gehört habe. Ich habe 3 80er und nicht einen Farmberuf. Ich hab trotzdem immer über 10k Gold rumliegen.

Bei mir würdeste nen Instant Kick + Igno bekommen wenn ich mit dir in ner ini wäre und du Bedarf auf was grünes machst.


----------



## xx-elf (3. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> raider heißt jetzt twix (sorry für ot) aber bei soviel frust im thread braucht man mal ein lacher



Nicht bei mir ! Hab noch einen geheimen Vorrat im Keller (Carbonitkonserviert)



2young4nick schrieb:


> Komisch komisch also ich bin healer und Vz und kann leider nicht so wie die DDs oder leute mit ein Farme beruf Mats sammel und Grüne sachen sammeln in den ich Mobs klatsche ist wohl als Healer nicht spassig also mache ich in inis einfach bedarf wenn es den anderen nicht passen sollen sie mich doch kicken immer hin haben die meisten ein Farm beruf -.-



Wegen solchen Typen wie dir kommen ganze Berufe/Klassen in Verruf...


----------



## Super PePe (3. September 2009)

da ich selbst ein vz habe, überlasse ich die mats meist der gruppe oder dem vz selbst (allein das skillen und die rezepte kosten jedemenge mats) und da man ja dann eh blumen pflückt oder steine klopft und der vz die auch nicht bekommt, ist das für mich ein fairer deal ... ausserdem eine hand wäscht die andere ... man bekommt es an anderer stelle wieder gutgeschrieben


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (3. September 2009)

2young4nick schrieb:


> Die 1000 Gold hab ich schon lange genau so wie Dualspec aber Dualspec heißt nicht das ich DD mache -.-.





Sorry aber ich halte dich mit dieser Einstellung für ein Arsch**h (Nicht im Realleben da Ich dich dort nich kenne, sondern nur im Spiel! )

Du weigerst dich DD zu machen und klaust anderen stattdessen die Mats wo die evtl eher gebrauchen könnten als du der ja theoretisch die Bank damit vollhaben müßte.

Spielst du zufällig auf Dun Morogh auf Hordenseite wenn ja sag mal deinen Namen das ich einen Namen mehr für meine Ignoreliste habe.


----------



## Arby (3. September 2009)

Mal doof gefragt: Wieso passen die Leute noch für Verzauberer? Seit 3.2, wo man die BoP-Items noch 2 Stunden lang innerhalb der Gruppe handeln kann, macht das doch gar keinen Sinn mehr?

Wir handhaben das seitdem grundsätzlich so: Auch wenn ein Vz anwesend ist wird von allen (auch Vz) auf Greed gewürfelt, wenns keiner braucht. So gewonnene Items kann man dann direkt nach der Instanz vom Vz dissen lassen. Das macht man, weils nunmal nicht anders geht, nacheinander. Sollte ein Vz sich tatsächlich als Ninja herausstellen, sollte dabei höchstens ein Items "weg" sein. Ist es das erste, handeln die anderen ihre gewonnenen Items eben nicht mehr, dann können sie die wenigstens noch zum Vendor tragen. Macht der Vz das mit dem letzten ("erstmal Vertrauen aufbauen und dann zuschlagen") ist auch nur ein Item auf die Art weg. Das Risiko bei einem Ninja-Vz ist reduziert und das lästige nachträgliche Würfeln um irgendwelche Vz-Mats fällt auch weg.

Aber um mal eine Lanze für all die Vz da draußen zu brechen: Mir ist bisher nicht(!) ein(!) Verzauberer untergekommen, der mit zum Dissen erhaltenen Items oder den gedissten Splittern durchgebrannt wäre.


----------



## Maginimma (3. September 2009)

ich bin auvch vz und muss dem einen von der ersten seite zustimmen. ich hab auch massig gold bezahlt und viel zeit investiert um den beruf zu pushen und kann alle rezepte von den vendors was mich auch massig matts gekostet hat und ich sehe es nicht ein die ganzen items zu dissen und sie danach zu verteilen um dann später wenn die ne vz von mir wollen für bersi oder 81zm 3g zu kassieren 
dann giere ich lieber auf die items und diss mir das was ich abbekommen habe. denn im ah werd ich die matts auf jeden fall los.


----------



## Jice (3. September 2009)

Also das mit den Traumsplittern stört mich eig recht wenig, da ich da genug von habe und nen VZ meines vertrauens, mit dem ich son "eine Hand wäscht die andere" Deal habe, sprich er stellt mit Gems und verzaubert und ich versorg ihn mit steinen und Flasks.

Zum OT: Das beschriebene passiert allerdings recht oft seid dem Patch. Stört mich eig wenig da es ne heiden Arbeit und extrem Teuer is VZ zu skillen, darum passe ich auch auf die Splitter falls er so ehrlich is und sie zu verteilen "ABER" was mich in letzter Zeit richtig stört ist der Trend einfach mal alle Grünen Items zu needen, mit der Begründung verz mats.

Das finde ich bissel dreist! Weil die grünen sachen gieren alle zwecks Rep, Buffmats etc.  und hat man Anstand passt man auch nach dem man eines bekommen hat.
Doch die einfach allen weg zu würfeln nur um bissel Staub zu bekommen ist Asi, als ob man net beim Dailys machen mindestens 1-3 Grüne Items bekommt.


----------



## Maraduk (3. September 2009)

Warum eigentlich Mats verteilen? Wenn in einer Instanz ein Erzvorkommen steht, wird das auch nicht verteilt, oder?
Wenn einer Kürschner ist und sich in Vio Festung reich kürschnert, wird das auch nicht verteilt oder?
Ich bin auch VZ, mache Gier auf alles, was ich bekomme, disse ich für mich, der Rest is Pech.


----------



## Bigfeet (3. September 2009)

wie sag ich immer, Schwarze Schafe laufen überall rum. Vor gaaaannnnz langer Zeit meinte
auch glatt ein Schurke er dürfte Bedarf auf Schliesskasetten würfeln weil er ja sein
Skill damit steigert.
Ein solcher Ver-/ Entzauberer ist mir bisher nicht untergekommen. Dafür stören mich in diesem 
Augenlick eher jene die auf Glyphenbücher Bedarf rollen auch wenn sie diesen Beruf garnicht ausüben.
Inschriftler erkennt man relativ leicht an ihrer Schulterverzauberung, kaum ein dd oder heiler (bei Tanks
wüsst ich es gerade nicht) würde als Inschriftler auf die sogesehen billigen Hodir Verzauberungen zurückgreifen.
Ist mir bisher 2 mal untergekommen wo ich drüber gestolpert bin, beim erstenmal kam ein "oh, hab mich verklickt"
zurück und es wurde brav nochmal drum gerollt. Beim 2. mal, erst gestern gewesen und auch eine andere person, leavt
auf anfragen warum er denn als Inschriftler eine PvP Verzauberung drauf hätte jener wortlos die gruppe. Hier war es dazu
noch das er mit einem gelernten Inschriftler darum gewürfelt,und es auch noch bekommen hat.
Ich habe auch einen Char der Inschriftler ist und gern das Buch hätte, aber Fakt ist das für Twinks, im obrigen Fall 
evtl eher aus Habsucht, noch nie Bedarf gewürfelt wurde.

mfg
Grossfuss


----------



## cazimir (3. September 2009)

Melde dich doch beim Gildenchef seiner Gilde. (Arsenal ist gefährlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)



Maraduk schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich Mats verteilen? Wenn in einer Instanz ein Erzvorkommen steht, wird das auch nicht verteilt, oder?
> Wenn einer Kürschner ist und sich in Vio Festung reich kürschnert, wird das auch nicht verteilt oder?
> Ich bin auch VZ, mache Gier auf alles, was ich bekomme, disse ich für mich, der Rest is Pech.


Weil du die Items verkaufen kannst, wenn sie nicht entzaubert werden. Nen toten Tierkadaver kannst du nicht beim Händler verkaufen und nen Stein in der Wand ebenfalls nicht. Aber einen Gegenstand kann jeder mitnehmen. Als VZ wertest du den lediglich auf.


----------



## Slavery (3. September 2009)

Find ich auch nich ok, ich bin Verzauberer und mach auf alles Gier, wenn ich was gewinne - gut, wenn nich - auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (3. September 2009)

Maraduk schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich Mats verteilen? Wenn in einer Instanz ein Erzvorkommen steht, wird das auch nicht verteilt, oder?
> Wenn einer Kürschner ist und sich in Vio Festung reich kürschnert, wird das auch nicht verteilt oder?
> Ich bin auch VZ, mache Gier auf alles, was ich bekomme, disse ich für mich, der Rest is Pech.



Geht um die Splitter, wenn ein Item von niemandem gebraucht wurde hatte der Vz ne 1:5 chanche es zu bekommen. Wenn Dissen abgemacht wurde wurden (meist alle) items gedissed und jeder hatte etwas davon.

Es geht nicht um die grünen Sachen, die werden Gier gewürfelt wie immer


----------



## Darussios (3. September 2009)

Also es kommt in meinen Augen drauf an, welcher Stand der VZ hat.

Wenn es ein VZ ist, der noch am skillen ist, sollte er meiner Meinung nach die Mats behalten dürfen zum skillen, wie soll er das sonst machen?
Wenn er auf 450 ist, sollte er das Zeug was rauskommt verwürfeln lassen.

Aber eigentlich sollten 450er-VZ's meiner Meinung nach auch ihr Zeug behalten dürfen, ich meine, wer im Zeitalter von 25 Dailies/Tag nicht genug Kohle hat, um sich die Mats zu kaufen, der macht etwas falsch.

Aber so wie das atm läuft mit dieser Matsverwürfelerei, so hatte das Blizzard garantiert nicht im Sinn, sonst hätte Blizz ja gar net den VZ mit dieser Matbeschaffungsmechanik einführen brauchen, wenn er die Mats anschließend weggeben soll und meiner Meinung nach gab es zu BC-Zeiten so eine Matgier auch nicht.
Ich war etliche Instanzen aber nie hat einer wegen den Mats nach der Instanz gefragt.


Mfg


----------



## Syrras (3. September 2009)

Ich kenne die Situation wenn im Dienstag-Resteraid der Disser mit den Kristallen auslogged und der PM trotz würfeln das Loot frei Schnauze verteilt...

So viele Makren gibt das auch nicht denen zu helfen, ich merke mir sowas.

Habe selber u.A. Juwe und VZ (glücklicherweise auf verschiedenen Chars) und kenne die Kosten, aber ich gebe wenn cih was brauche auch immer und gerne Trinkgeld.

ich habe eher ein schlechtes gewissen wenn aus der Gilde / oder FL jemand kein Trinkgeld will.

Nur Needen und leaven finde ich zum Kotzen.

VZ oder nicht, dass sollte kein Freifahrtsschein fürs ninjaen sein.


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (3. September 2009)

Also ich muss sagen bei mir ist es eher andersherum. Meine Priest ist auch VZ.
Wenn ich in eine Ini mitgehe ist es meistens eher so das sobald der boss liegt und die Marken gelootet sind die ersten verschwunden sind.

Im allgemeinen bin ich dann diejenige die dann schreibt, ähm Splitter?
Manchmal kommt dann noch das würfeln obwohl die Spieler schon weg sind und ich schicke die Splitter per Post.
Gildenintern kommt dann meist leg´s auf die Gildenbank und random manchmal ein ach, kannste behalten.

Neulich hatte ich allerdings eine ganz neue Situation. Seid dem Patch kann man ja alles erwürfelte 2 Stunden lang mit Spielern tauschen die auch dabei waren.
Also haben alle Gier gemacht und am ende haben es mir die, die es wollten zum dissen gegeben und ich habe 2 G Tg pro Teil bekommen, dafür das ich es gedisst habe. Finde das ist auch ok so.


----------



## Natti (3. September 2009)

Wir machen das eigentlich immer so in der Gilde macht der VZ immer gier und wer es haben will bedarf. 
Zum Schluß Würfeln wir alle um die Splitter wobei meistens gepasst wird weil der VZ ja auch irgendwo sein Mat
herbekommen muss für seinen Beruf. Random sieht das anders aus dda Würfel ich um die Splitter

Mir ist das auch mal passiert das der Vz sich aus dem staub gemacht hat nd als ich ihn angeschrieben habe hat er mich auf 
ignor gesetzt. Random ist es halt so eine sache.


----------



## Barbossa94 (3. September 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach gehört das gedisste Item auch den verzauberer.
Ich bin kein Verzauberer also was soll ich damit außer verkaufen oder als mats für eine verzauberung gebrauchen?

Ich finde es eine frechheit den Verzauberer sein Berufs-Loot wegnehmen zu wollen!


----------



## obi-wan (3. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Forscherliga und der Heiler warn Priester.
> 
> Und wer hier sagt, ich zöge eine Gruppe in den Dreck hat nicht recht. Ich teile nur mit, in welchem Dreck man sich heutzutage bewegen muss, denn das passiert mir seit ner Woche ca täglich. Gestern gleich 2mal hintereinander und das war der Grund, warum ich das nicht mehr hinnehmen wollte und euch das mitteile.



Schön .... danke für den Einblick in die sozialen Kompetenzen Deines Realms.
Dass Du mit Deinem Post  ALLE Verzauberer in eine Schublade steckst ist dir bewusst ?

Ja ? 
Dann bist Du kein  Stück besser als die angesprochenen schwarzen Schafe unserer Kunst auf Deinem Realm. In meiner langjährigen Zeit habe ich mich selbst noch nie so verhalten, und auch von keinem anderen Verzauberer ein ähnliches Verhalten erfahren.

Es interessiert Dich sicher auch nicht, dass sich einige Leute direkt angesprochen und von Dir verunglimpft fühlen ?

Da kann man echt froh sein nicht auf dem Realm Forscherliga spielen zu müssen.


----------



## Stevesteel (3. September 2009)

bei uns aufm Server ist es meistens so, alle machen Gier und das wars.
Manchmal, wenn ich mit meinem Main dabei bin, sage ich an, wer was gedisst haben mag, 
soll sich melden, man kann ja mittlerweile auch die BOP-Items dissen, solange man in der Gruppe ist.


----------



## Mäuserich (3. September 2009)

Gelegendlich bin ich auch noch mit meinem Verzauberer unterwegs oder wir haben in unseren Gildenruns mal einen Random dabei. Zu meiner Schande muss ich dann gestehen das ich da auch häufiger mal vergesse die Splitter / Kristalle zu verteilen, was aber keine böse Absicht ist, sondern die pure Gewohnheit das in unseren Gildenruns eh immer alles auf die Gildenbank geht. Wenn sich dann die Gruppe / der einzelne Random meldet wird natürlich fair verteilt und wenn sie /er nett ist gibts auch ne Entschuldigung ^^
Aus böser Absicht, bzw. zu meiner eigenen Bereicherung würde ich niemals Splitter unterschlagen. (Wobei... vor einiger Zeit hatten wir einen >guten< DD für einen fixen VF hero run (ansonsten Gildenintern) gesucht. Es meldete sich ein Krieger, der am Ende 800 DPS hatte und weit hinter unserem Tank lag... Als er dann meinte mit seiner 98 ein Recht auf den Kristall zu haben bekam er als Antwort nur Recount gepostet mit den Worten "wir hatten einen DD gesucht")

Generell muss ich allerdings auch sagen das ich das System verkorkst finde... Kürschner, Kräuterer, Bergbauer behalten das Zeug an das sie ohne die Ini Gruppe nicht gekommen wären auch und der Verzauberer muss alles verteilen. Mit einem System aller ein Splitter für den Verzauberer, Rest wird verwürfelt fände ich es erheblich fairer...


----------



## Gild (3. September 2009)

Hallo wen ich in inis mit gehe wird dort doch auch nicht um erz,leder und pflanzen gewürfelt und da ich die items nur gire sehe ich nicht ein diese dan in der gruppe zu verwürfeln.


----------



## Darussios (3. September 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Generell muss ich allerdings auch sagen das ich das System verkorkst finde... Kürschner, Kräuterer, Bergbauer behalten das Zeug an das sie ohne die Ini Gruppe nicht gekommen wären auch und der Verzauberer muss alles verteilen. Mit einem System aller ein Splitter für den Verzauberer, Rest wird verwürfelt fände ich es erheblich fairer...



Das System ist ja auch von der Community geschaffen, sowie die allgemeine soziale Inkompetenz.

Ich hab diesen Mangel auch genannt, als der VZ in unserer Gruppe gezwungen wurde, die Mats zu verteilen, obwohl er noch skillte.
Ich hatte für ihn Verständnis und hab ihm, nachdem er seinen VZ-Beruf gepostet hat, womit man dann deutlich gesehen hat, dass er tatsächlich noch net 450 ist, empfohlen, es in einer Gruppe einfach nicht mehr anzugeben, dass er VZ ist, wie alle anderen Gier zu würfeln auf Greens und dann nach der Ini und Gruppe außerhalb deren Sichtweite alles zu entzaubern.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (3. September 2009)

obi-wan schrieb:


> Schön .... danke für den Einblick in die sozialen Kompetenzen Deines Realms.
> Dass Du mit Deinem Post ALLE Verzauberer in eine Schublade steckst ist dir bewusst ?
> 
> Ja ?
> ...



Ich habe auch 2 Verzauberer und ich verwürfel den Kram immer. Bin noch nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, das einfach zu behalten. Auf Forscherliga habe ich leider nicht das Glück, selber an Mats zu kommen, da ich dort noch recht neu bin. Es kann sein, dass es mir daher so aufgefallen ist. 
Da ich mit andren Chars selber Vz bin kann ich das sehr wohl beurteilen und ich würde mich auch nicht angesprochen fühlen sondern wie du meine Gedanken dazu äußern. Das die Handlungsweise, die neuerdings vermehrt auftritt mir aufstößt, da ich sie unfair finde, kann mir sicher keiner verübeln. Der Thread heisst "Verzauberer klaun" und nicht "alle Verzauberer klaun". Weder auf der Forscherliga noch sonstwo. Dein Gedankengang ist völlig abwegig.


----------



## Syrras (3. September 2009)

Ich gebe auch TG wenn die Leute noch skillen, teilweise seh ich das problem nicht...

Ich biete den VZ fürs Dissen immer TG an, die meisten lehnen aber eher ab.

Wenn ich Splitter/ Kristalle aus der Ini umsetzen muss, komme ich ja eh auf den VZ zurück, hier wird behauptet alle nicht VZ´s versauen die Preise, ich setze die wenigen Mats meiner nicht VZ chars nicht im AH um, das wird fürs EQ gebraucht (ey lol das ist ja nichtmal verzaubert...).

gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen bringen vermutlich keinen weiter, aber: Don´t be a Ninja!


----------



## bruderelfe (3. September 2009)

also bin selbst vz, Und da ich vielr andom gehe, also normale inzen hero daily etc, Und es wird gefragt wer ist vz, und ich es übernehme sammel ich alles bis zum schluss und dann würfelen die wollen!
Habe es aber oft erlebt das gewürfelt worde zum schluss und dann gesagt worde och bitte behalte die spliter od kristalle mag doch nicht!
und die anderen die leider verloren haben meist aus gruppe weg sind!
dann behalte ich es!
aber bin immer fair in dem punkt!


----------



## Darussios (3. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 2 Verzauberer und ich verwürfel den Kram immer. Bin noch nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, das einfach zu behalten. Auf Forscherliga habe ich leider nicht das Glück, selber an Mats zu kommen, da ich dort noch recht neu bin. Es kann sein, dass es mir daher so aufgefallen ist.
> Da ich mit andren Chars selber Vz bin kann ich das sehr wohl beurteilen und ich würde mich auch nicht angesprochen fühlen sondern wie du meine Gedanken dazu äußern. Das die Handlungsweise, die neuerdings vermehrt auftritt mir aufstößt, da ich sie unfair finde, kann mir sicher keiner verübeln. Der Thread heisst "Verzauberer klaun" und nicht "alle Verzauberer klaun". Weder auf der Forscherliga noch sonstwo. Dein Gedankengang ist völlig abwegig.



Du findest es unfair, dass VZ's mit den Mats in ihrem Inventar nach der Ini einfach gehen?
Was mit BB's, KK's und Kürschnern? Die gehen mit ihrem gesammelten Zeug auch nach der Ini einfach und da wird nichts gesagt?


Fair ist es, wenn neben VZ's auch BB's, KK's und Kürschner ihr Zeug verwürfeln müssen

*ODER*

Keiner der genannten vier Berufe seine Gesammelten Mats verwürfeln muss.


----------



## bruderelfe (3. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Du findest es unfair, dass VZ's mit den Mats in ihrem Inventar nach der Ini einfach gehen?
> Was mit BB's, KK's und Lederern? Die gehen mit ihrem gesammelten Zeug auch nach der Ini einfach und da wird nichts gesagt?
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm sorry, das das jetzt käse ist weißte hoffendlich selbst oder?
Seit wann geben die andere berufe wie bb od lederer od kk,s ihre sachen her in inis?
Und hallo die sachen die ein vz bekommt, zum verzaubern sind normaler weise sachen die sonst durchs würfelen vllt an einen andereren gegangen wären, d.h der gegenstand ist nicht dein eigentum da die anderen passen.


----------



## Syrras (3. September 2009)

Deine Argumentation ist schwach, du könntest genauso für den Zweitberuf eine Sammelleidenschaft entwickeln!

Hab noch keinen  VZ/ VZ gesehen.

VZ / Juwe ist häufig, aber die Leute wissen vorher worrauf sie sich einlassen und können ihren Beruf auch entweder über Gold oder Sammelchars unterstützen.


----------



## Mitzy (3. September 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich selber schon zur Genüge- inzwischen ziehe ich mit, zusammen mit einem Freund und meiner Freundin, einen kleinen Priester hoch, mit Verzauberung als Hauptberuf…

Es ist im Prinzip ja so, dass es nicht viele Möglichkeiten gibt, als Verzauberer, an die mats zu kommen, die er braucht.
Entweder, er hat Glück und hat viel „random loot“, was er dissn kann- was nicht heißt, dass er an Splitter rankommt!- oder er hat Pech, und farmt ewig und 2 Nächte, nur um 1 Teil zum dissn zu haben.

Also kann man in einer Instanz prima schauen, wie man das macht. Ich werde es später so handhaben, dass ich es verwürfeln lasse, oder die Gruppe frage, ob ich gegriffen (z.B.) 2 Traumsplitter- oder wie die blauen Splitter heißen, wofür man Verzauberungsrezepte kaufen kann- nehmen dürfte… Wenn Sie sagen nein, dann ist halt nein. Wobei ich glaube, es hängt davon ab, wie sympathisch mir jemand ist *frech grins*

Die andere Möglichkeit ist nunmal außerhalb einer Instanz- wo man nicht sonderlich gut an was kommt. Unzwar das Auktionshaus!
In einer Welt, wo jeder Hans und Franz für 20 Kupferbarren schon 10 Gold verlangt, kosten Verzauberungsmats sowieso unsummen.
Nun stellen wir uns vor:
Ein Verzauberer zieht seinen Beruf mit mühe und not auf Nordrend Niveau… hat KAUM Geld bisher gemacht, weil sich keiner verzaubern lassen wollte/ nur wenig, es kaum Geld gab- aber er andauernd Quest- Belohnung dissn musste, damit er seinen skill vorantreiben kann.
Ein normaler Spieler macht eine Quest und bekommt- als Beispiel- 10 Gold + einen Gegenstand, den er für 5 Gold verkaufen kann.
Der Verzauberer bekommt 10 Gold… schön… Nach 50 Quests hat der „normale Spieler“ bereits 750 Gold, der Verzauberer 500 Gold.
Der Verzauberer hat im Prinzip also schonmal weniger Gold… Und dann noch Verzauberungsmats besorgen? Na, viel spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da die Leute auch generell einen Dreck an „Trinkgeld“ geben, was ich hasse wie die Pest (Beispiel: Ich sollte wem 3 epische Steine schleifen mit meinem main… ich kann die Person nich… ich mach´s- und ich bekomme für die 12 Tage „Symbol Quest machen für die 3 Rezepte“ schöne 3 Gold… yeah… rockt hart!), kann man davon ausgehen, dass dem Verzauberer irgendwann der Hut hoch geht.

Die Sachen einfach nehmen ist definitiv schlecht, aber man sollte zumindest mal fragen- und sich als „normaler Spieler“ Gedanken darüber machen, ob es nicht netter wäre, dem Verzauberer mal etwas zu gönnen, da dieser Beruf wohl derjenige ist, wo man mit mehr Ausgaben rechnen muss (gerade beim hochskilln) als einnahmen.




Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Ich habe auch 2 Verzauberer und ich verwürfel den Kram immer. Bin noch nie auf den Gedanken gekommen, das einfach zu behalten. Auf Forscherliga habe ich leider nicht das Glück, selber an Mats zu kommen, da ich dort noch recht neu bin. Es kann sein, dass es mir daher so aufgefallen ist.
> Da ich mit andren Chars selber Vz bin kann ich das sehr wohl beurteilen und ich würde mich auch nicht angesprochen fühlen sondern wie du meine Gedanken dazu äußern. Das die Handlungsweise, die neuerdings vermehrt auftritt mir aufstößt, da ich sie unfair finde, kann mir sicher keiner verübeln. Der Thread heisst "Verzauberer klaun" und nicht "alle Verzauberer klaun". Weder auf der Forscherliga noch sonstwo. Dein Gedankengang ist völlig abwegig.



Ah, auch einer von Forscherliga? Hallo Realm Kollege! Kann es sein, dass der „klauer“ bei dir ein Menschen Paladin und/ oder ein Draenei Schamane gewesen ist? Wenn ja- der ist dafür bekannt *grins*
Inwiefern musst du denn an mats kommen- oder wofür? Ich bin schon´n älterer Hase auf der lieben Foli (so ungefähr seit es den Server gibt spiel ich da aktiv), von daher kann ich evtl. helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mitzy


----------



## Maraduk (3. September 2009)

Ein Lederer kann die Viecher auch nur kürschnern, weil 4 andere Leute mit ihm in die Instanz gehen. Ebenso bei Bergbau. Ich finde, wenn, dann gleiches Recht für alle. Hab neulich Berserker verzaubert und ganze 5 Gold dafür bekommen. Denke boreanisches Leder ist mehr wert...


----------



## Maraduk (3. September 2009)

Ein Lederer kann die Viecher auch nur kürschnern, weil 4 andere Leute mit ihm in die Instanz gehen. Ebenso bei Bergbau. Ich finde, wenn, dann gleiches Recht für alle. Hab neulich Berserker verzaubert und ganze 5 Gold dafür bekommen. Denke boreanisches Leder ist mehr wert...


----------



## Darussios (3. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Öhm sorry, das das jetzt käse ist weißte hoffendlich selbst oder?
> Seit wann geben die andere berufe wie bb od lederer od kk,s ihre sachen her in inis?
> Und hallo die sachen die ein vz bekommt, zum verzaubern sind normaler weise sachen die sonst durchs würfelen vllt an einen andereren gegangen wären, d.h der gegenstand ist nicht dein eigentum da die anderen passen.



Gz du hast meinen Post nicht gelesen.

Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass BB's, KK's und Kürschner ihre Sachen verwürfeln.
Ich sagte, dass sie es zwecks der Fairness gegenüber der VZ's machen sollten.

Wenn ihr bei einem Gegenstand passt, dann verzichtet ihr darauf, ergo ist es auch kein Eigentum von euch, sondern dass des VZ's, wenn er dann Gier oder Bedarf würfelt und das dann gewinnt.


Entweder, die Community hört auf, VZ's zu zwingen, ihre Mats zu verwürfeln oder alle Sammler, also neben VZ's auch BB's, KK's und Kürschner beginnen, ihr Zeug zu verwürfeln.

Variante 3 wäre, wenn der VZ es einfach nicht angibt, dass er VZ ist, wie alle anderen Gier würfelt und dann außerhalb der Sichtweite der Gruppe sein Zeugs entzaubert.


----------



## Syrras (3. September 2009)

@Mitzy: Es gibt genügend andere Craftberufe und das Beste: Du brauchst keinen einzigen davon.

Wenn die leute Schneidern, oder Ledern, oder Schmiedekunst, oder gar Juwe skillen fällt haufenweise Crap an, wenn der im AH zu teuer ist einfach den Crafter des Vertrauens fragen, ob du was dissen kannst und ihn dafür für Skillpunkte verzaubern!

Klappt bei uns auch Gildenübergeifend wunderbar.

Oder du tust dich mit nem Schriftenfutzi zusammen und ihr macht Rüssi/ Waffenpergamente mit Wunschvz gegen Mats und TG...

VZ ist keine Insel.


----------



## Spellman (3. September 2009)

Manche Leute sehen anscheinend nicht, worum es geht.
Es  geht nicht darum, das alle Gier würfeln und ver Verzauberer seine erwürfelten Items dann entzaubert und verteilen soll, is ja auch Schwachsinn.

Es geht vornehmlich um Bop-Bossdrop-Items, die keiner braucht.
need -> Bedarf würfeln
kein need -> passen
Verzauberer -> Gier (außer er hat selber need aufs Item)

Nach dem Ende der Ini werden alle Teile entzaubert und die Splitter gerecht verteilt.

Und nochmal zu dem: Verzauberer sollte alles bekommen wie Kürschner, Bergbau und Co.

1. Schneider wurde auch erwähnt... bekommt der auch immer allen Stoff, der dropt?
2. Verzauberer -> Splitter, kein Verzauberer -> Items
    Kürschner -> Leder, kein Küschner -> nix
    Bergbauer -> Erz, kein Bergbauer -> nix
    Kräuterer -> Blümchen, kein Kräuterer -> nix

Unterschied dürfte klar sein.. und natürlich ist es etwas unfair, wenn man die anderen Sammelberufe sieht.. aber so ist es nun mal...


----------



## Darussios (3. September 2009)

Dafür ist VZ auch teurer zum skillen, als BB, KK und Kürschner(Lederer ist ja eher Lederverarbeitung) zusammen.

Bei den letzten 3 hast du nur die Lehrkosten zum Freischalten des nächsten Limits (Geselle, Experte etc).

Beim VZ hast du Kosten für Rezepte, grüne Items ausm AH und teilweise sogar VZ-Mats ausm AH, weil man nicht genügend grüne Items findet in AH und offener Welt.


Dass es so ist, wie es ist, liegt an der bescheuerten Community, die WoW nunmal leider hat.


----------



## bruderelfe (3. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Gz du hast meinen Post nicht gelesen.
> 
> Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass BB's, KK's und Lederer ihre Sachen verwürfeln.
> Ich sagte, dass sie es zwecks der Fairness gegenüber der VZ's machen sollten.
> ...


Ich hatte deinen post gelesen, und habe nur darauf geantwortet das es niemals so sein wird od nie so war!
und das das schwachsinn ist! Und nochmals, wenn in einer ini gefragt wird bist du vz und ich sage ja und die gruppe sagt verzaubere alles blaue und mache gier drauf, wir passen alle bzw wer dann denoch bedarf hat macht dann bedarf, sind es nicht meine sachen, weil alle passen nur damit es verzaubert wird! und ich würfel ja auch mit! also gleiche chance dann für alle!


----------



## bruderelfe (3. September 2009)

Spellman schrieb:


> Manche Leute sehen anscheinend nicht, worum es geht.
> Es  geht nicht darum, das alle Gier würfeln und ver Verzauberer seine erwürfelten Items dann entzaubert und verteilen soll, is ja auch Schwachsinn.
> 
> Es geht vornehmlich um Bop-Bossdrop-Items, die keiner braucht.
> ...


Ich spiele erst seit einem jahr, meine brufe sind gleich seit einem jahr! und es ist bisher immer so gewesen wie du auch beschrieben hast! Und klar würde ich gerne auch mal die vz sachen dann für mich behalten da ich sie selbst sonst teuer einkaufen muss! Nur ich habe es auch schon erlebt das ich sachen geschenkt bekommen habe durch gruppen die meinten fairer vz und der soll dafür was haben!
alles schon dagewesen!


----------



## Darussios (3. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Ich hatte deinen post gelesen, und habe nur darauf geantwortet das es niemals so sein wird od nie so war!
> und das das schwachsinn ist! Und nochmals, wenn in einer ini gefragt wird bist du vz und ich sage ja und die gruppe sagt verzaubere alles blaue und mache gier drauf, wir passen alle bzw wer dann denoch bedarf hat macht dann bedarf, sind es nicht meine sachen, weil alle passen nur damit es verzaubert wird! und ich würfel ja auch mit! also gleiche chance dann für alle!




Wenn es so niemals sein wird, müssen VZ's in Zukunft nach Variante 3 gehen, um zumindest an Mats zu kommen. 

Das was du beschreibst ist wie, wenn du im /2 nen VZ suchst zum dissen und ihm dann kein Gold gibst zum dissen.
In deinem Beispiel, dass offenbar leider gängig ist, wird eine kostenlose Dienstleistung verlangt.
Also seid ihr die Ninja's, denn ihr wollt etwas, bezahlt aber nicht dafür.


----------



## bruderelfe (3. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wenn es so niemals sein wird, müssen VZ's in Zukunft nach Variante 3 gehen, um zumindest an Mats zu kommen.
> 
> Das was du beschreibst ist wie, wenn du im /2 nen VZ suchst zum dissen und ihm dann kein Gold gibst zum dissen.
> In deinem Beispiel, dass offenbar leider gängig ist, wird eine kostenlose Dienstleistung verlangt.
> Also seid ihr die Ninja's, denn ihr wollt etwas, bezahlt aber nicht dafür.


Wenn jemand im /2 er sucht antworte ich nicht drauf weil bin nicht der kostenlose gaul weil ich zahle auch..! das soweit dazu, gildenintern ist dann wieder was anderes, ich verzaubere außschließlich in inis, und hoffe immer das ich auch was erwürfel!


----------



## Darussios (3. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Wenn jemand im /2 er sucht antworte ich nicht drauf weil bin nicht der kostenlose gaul weil ich zahle auch..! das soweit dazu, gildenintern ist dann wieder was anderes, ich verzaubere außschließlich in inis, und hoffe immer das ich auch was erwürfel!




Wir haben es aber von Rdm-Runs, nicht Gildenruns, dessen bist du dir bewusst oder?


----------



## xx-elf (3. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Dafür ist VZ auch teurer zum skillen, als BB, KK und Kürschner(Lederer ist ja eher Lederverarbeitung) zusammen.
> 
> Bei den letzten 3 hast du nur die Lehrkosten zum Freischalten des nächsten Limits (Geselle, Experte etc).
> 
> ...



Du weist schon das nach deiner Regelung der Vz ALLE items die in instanzen droppen und nicht gebraucht werden bekommt? einschließlich epic/blau und grün.

Was daran Fair sein soll erschließt sich mich nicht wirklich..... .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Alle Berufe sind teuer zu skillen, die highlv rezepte für Schmied/Schneider etc. aus raids die jeder haben will z.B. muss man sich bei uns in der Gilde für Dkp kaufen. Und Juwerezepte wachsen auch nicht auf Bäumen. 

Und nochmal Vz ist KEIN Farmberuf, mit Kürnscherei kannst du dir nichts herstellen etc.


----------



## bruderelfe (3. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wir haben es aber von Rdm-Runs, nicht Gildenruns, dessen bist du dir bewusst oder?


öhm ich rede auch von random gruppen siehe weiter obend!


----------



## Darussios (3. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Du weist schon das nach deiner Regelung der Vz ALLE items die in instanzen droppen und nicht gebraucht werden bekommt? einschließlich epic/blau und grün.
> 
> Was daran Fair sein soll erschließt sich mich nicht wirklich..... .
> 
> ...



Wieso soll das nicht Fair sein?

Wenn das Item nicht gebraucht wird interessiert es doch niemanden also was ist daran unfair, wenn der VZ es dann kriegt?

Außerdem haben wir es von Sammelberufen, nicht von Herstellerberufen.

VZ ist, wie Schneiderer auch, beides zugleich, deswegen hab ich es vom Sammelaspekt des VZ-Berufes.

Nur um eben zu entzaubern, brauch man auch nen entsprechenden Skill, um diesen zu erreichen musst du Gold ausgeben und zwar Gold für Items und Rezepte.

BB's, KK's und Kürschner müssen nur Gold für die Freischaltung des nächsten Limits ausgeben und ansonsten kostet es sie nur Zeit aber kein Gold.


----------



## Mitzy (3. September 2009)

Ein Verzauberer bzw. Entzauberer in der Gruppe ist wie ein Luxus Gegenstand.

Das Beispiel ist, wie ich finde, schon richtig- es ist eine Überlegung wert:

Kürschner, Bergbau, Kräuterkundler… Sie sammeln in den Instanzen was und brachen entweder was draus, oder setzen es ins AH und gewinnen Geld dadurch.
Sicher, das Gegenkommentar darauf ist „Ja, aber es könnte sonst ja keiner was daraus machen- im Gegensatz zu den Gegenständen, da könnten wir immerhin würfeln und was abgreifen!“.
Das ein Verzauberer diese Sachen verwürfeln lässt ist kein Gesetz oder einer Regel unterworfen- es ist eine nette Geste, und das war´s auch.
Das Gegen Argument zu „Kürschner, Bergbau und Kräuterkundler geben nix ab, weil sonst keiner was drauß machen könnte“, würde ich schlichtweg damit kommentieren, dass ich dann das entzaubern sein lasse.
Ich bringe den Beruf schleppend und teuer hoch, nur um am Ende 3 Gold pro Verzauberung (als Beispiel) zu bekommen- investiere aber mehr als Tausend Gold… Hmm… Nä, keine Lust.
Wie Darussios es richtig sagte- das Schema „Nein, ich entzauber nix, würfelt mal schön Gier“ wäre da wohl das beste.
Und, wenn man nun noch darüber bescheid weiß, dass man dem „Entzauberer“ sagen könnte, bzw. bitten könnte, den Gegenstand zu nehmen, entzaubern, und dem, der´s gewonnen hat, zurück zu geben- das wäre da schon um einiges besser… denn das geht ja inzwischen auch ohne das „alle passen, dann normal würfeln“- Prinzip.





xx-elf schrieb:


> Du weist schon das nach deiner Regelung der Vz ALLE items die in instanzen droppen und nicht gebraucht werden bekommt? einschließlich epic/blau und grün.
> 
> Was daran Fair sein soll erschließt sich mich nicht wirklich..... .
> 
> ...



Was ist daran Fair, mit nichts mehr als einem Apfel und ´nem Ei abgespeißt zu werden (bezogen auf „Trinkgold“)?

Und zum PS: Ich habe mehrere chars im oberen Bereich… Die Berufe: Alchi, Kräuterkundler; Bergbau, Schmied; Bergbau, Juwi, Kürschner, Lederverarbeitung- das hab ich auch alles auf max.
Wenn deine Gilde das mit DKP regelt (DKP = Bullshit, aber das ist ein anderes Thema *räusper*) hast du schlichtweg Pech gehabt.

Wäre das sogenannte „Trinkgold“ höher als das, was die lächerliche Summe derzeitig ist, dann müsste man diese Diskussion gar nicht führen. Insofern gehe ich gar nicht erst auf die Argumente „Die anderen Rezepte sind aber auch teuer“ ein.


----------



## Albra (3. September 2009)

ein vz braucht kaum mats zum skillen höchstens gold und en paar splitter um sich die rezepte zu kaufen
eine stunde in og oder if reicht idr für den ein oder anderen punkt vollkommen aus
die leute bringen die mats mit und fertig ist die kiste

nur ungeduldige leute klatschen alles auf rollen um ihren skill hochzukriegen

splitter, essenzen oder staubfarmen macht man gildenintern ansonsten in anderen gruppen einfach gieren oder wenn man sagt man ist vz und alle passen sollte man es auch verteilen
lustig find ich aber die brüder die meinen auf alles bedarf zu machen
meistens schmollen sie wenn herauskommt sie sind nicht der einzige verzauberer


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (3. September 2009)

Wie gesagt es ist inzwischen ganz leicht, alle machen Gier, und nach der Ini disst der Verzauber auf Wunsch, gegen eine angemessene Bezahlung. 

So bekommt jeder die gleiche Chance und der Verzauberer hat nen kleinen Obolus auf seine Arbeit.


----------



## Spellman (3. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wenn es so niemals sein wird, müssen VZ's in Zukunft nach Variante 3 gehen, um zumindest an Mats zu kommen.
> 
> Das was du beschreibst ist wie, wenn du im /2 nen VZ suchst zum dissen und ihm dann kein Gold gibst zum dissen.
> In deinem Beispiel, dass offenbar leider gängig ist, wird eine kostenlose Dienstleistung verlangt.
> Also seid ihr die Ninja's, denn ihr wollt etwas, bezahlt aber nicht dafür.



Es geht ja grad um Inis, wo jeder passt außer der Disser und zum Schluss gewürfelt wird, was letztendlich eine gerechtere Verteilung ergibt.

Klar kann es auch so laufen, das alle Verzauberer ab sofort mit allen anderen zusammen Gier würfeln und nur ihr eigenes Zeug entzaubern.... dann schauen wir mal, wie schnell es nicht mehr genug Tiefenkristalle gibt ^^.

Und wenn der Verzauberer was Verzaubern soll, muss er dann immer die Mats zur Verfügung stellen, weil kein anderer welche hat ^^.

Und wenn du jetzt von Dienstleistung redest... in der Ini.. soll der Hexer auch Gold fürn Gesu verlangen... oder der Mage fürs Tischchen.... und gebufft wird auch nur noch, wenn die Kasse klingelt..wieso sollte sowas selbstverständlich sein .... -.-

Ich sehe durchaus ein, das ein Verzauberer schwerer zu skillen is (aus eigener Erfahrung)... aber man kann es auch zu engstirnig betrachten..


----------



## Mitzy (3. September 2009)

Albra schrieb:


> ein vz braucht kaum mats zum skillen höchstens gold und en paar splitter um sich die rezepte zu kaufen
> eine stunde in og oder if reicht idr für den ein oder anderen punkt vollkommen aus
> die leute bringen die mats mit und fertig ist die kiste
> 
> ...



Verzauberung skilln kostet ordentlich. Vorallem wenn du den skill hochbringen willst, und niemand sich von dir verzaubern lassen will. Wenn ich die High-end Verzauberung hätte, bräuchte ich vermutlich gar keine Skillpunkte mehr.
Und ich bezahl nicht für ein Spiel, um dann Stunden in den Hauptstädten zu sitzen, um auf „Suche VZ für XY“ sofort mit „HIER!“ zu antworten.



Scarletwitch1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es ist inzwischen ganz leicht, alle machen Gier, und nach der Ini disst der Verzauber auf Wunsch, gegen eine angemessene Bezahlung.
> 
> So bekommt jeder die gleiche Chance und der Verzauberer hat nen kleinen Obolus auf seine Arbeit.



Ok, auch ein guter Gedanke…


----------



## xx-elf (3. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wieso soll das nicht Fair sein?



Das ist nicht fair, weil nur in manchen wenigen Instanzen Blümchen wachsen, Bergbauvorkommen sind etc. .
Ein Vz würde dann in einer instantz, wenn niemand was braucht (markenrun), z.B. 5 items bekommen = 5 Splitter = ~100 g pro (die grünen Sachen nicht mitgerechnet), als Bergbauer vllt. mal 1 Vorkommen ca. 10g und das nicht grade oft.

Der sinn geht mir da komplett ab.

@Mitzy, Darussios will nicht das alle Gier rollen sondern der Vz ALLE nicht benötigten Items bekommt egal welche Farbe.

Ps: Nächste ini sage ich als Vz/Schneiderer mal das ich alle Items und allen Stoff haben will oder sonst leave, die haben mich 100% in 10 sek gekickt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Shizo. (3. September 2009)

Was mit den Mats passiert ist mir herzlich egal, ist eh alles nichts mehr wert.
Wenn sie sagen verwürfeln...Ok
Aber wenn sie nichts sagen bettel ich nicht danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Rabaz (3. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> He, seit kurzem geht mir eines tierisch aufn Keks: man rennt in eine Ini, einer is Disser, alle passen und nach dem Boss heisst es tschüß. Fragt man nach den entzauberten Sachen kriegt man keine Antwort. Ticket schreiben hat auch keinen Sinn, ich habe ja gepasst. Is das bei euch auch so und was macht ihr mit den Leuten?
> Ich kann die ja nicht alle auf ignore nehmen.
> 
> Gestern habe ich mit dem Verzauberer diskutiert und ich sage euch, hätte ich das vorher gewusst, was mich da erwartet, ich hätts gelassen. Er würde ständig chatten und hat nichts gelesen von mir (haha, so hat er auch geheilt). Niemand hätte was gesagt, er wusste das nicht, ich solle die Gruppe wieder zusammenstellen und dann verwürfeln wir das etc. Das ging ne Viertelstunde. Ich hab jedenfalls nicht locker gelassen, bis er mir was geschickt hat. Das passiert mir nicht nochmal. Wenn ich am Anfang keine klare Ansage zu dem Thema krieg geh ich aus der Gruppe.



Es gibt Verzauberer die wollen gar nicht mal bescheißen sondern sind tatsächlich der Meinung dass ihnen alleine der Kram zusteht. Sie hätten ja schließlich jehrelang gehungert um den Beruf zu skillen und daraus leiten sie das Recht ab, für die nächsten Jahre alles zu behalten, auch wenn es gemeinsam "erarbeitet" wurde. So wie ein Blumenpflücker auch ein Kraut behält was inner Inze wächst. Am besten klärt man es gleich zu Anfang oder beim ersten Teil was dropt.

In der Regel wirds aber möglichst fair verteilt so kenne ich das.

Das ARgument sie bräuchten die mats zum verzaubern stinkt jedenfalls, denn zu 99,9999% muss man ihnen die mats ja mitbringen zum verz., es ist also die reine Goldgier.


----------



## Spellman (3. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Das ist nicht fair, weil nur in manchen wenigen Instanzen Blümchen wachsen, Bergbauvorkommen sind etc. .
> Ein Vz würde dann in einer instantz, wenn niemand was braucht (markenrun), z.B. 5 items bekommen = 5 Splitter = ~100 g pro (die grünen Sachen nicht mitgerechnet), als Bergbauer vllt. mal 1 Vorkommen ca. 10g und das nicht grade oft.



Sehr gutes Argument, hab ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht! ^^

Gegenargumente...keine...gut^^


----------



## Yorra (3. September 2009)

mimimi Thread!



/vote 4 close


----------



## szene333 (3. September 2009)

Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen Vz, aber ich behaupte mal, dass das skillen gar nicht so teuer ist, wie immer behauptet wird. 

Wenn ich sehe, wieviele Q-Belohnungen man z.B. von lvl 70 auf lvl 80 bekommt, dazu noch recht viele grüne rdm-drops. Da sollte doch einiges an mats zusammen kommen. Desweiteren kann meine seine Dienste kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen und so auch einige Skillpunkte machen. Wenn man natürlich den Maxskill in der ersten Addon-Woche haben will, wird´s natürlich teuer.

Übrigens, die Rezepte für die anderen Berufe kosten auch Gold bzw. Mats. Für die guten Lederrezepte muss man z.B. Arktische Pelze haben. Da man die aber bei einer Droprate von 1% nicht wirklich farmen kann, muss man sich die wohl oder überl im AH kaufen.


----------



## Maddalena (3. September 2009)

Maraduk schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich Mats verteilen? Wenn in einer Instanz ein Erzvorkommen steht, wird das auch nicht verteilt, oder?
> Wenn einer Kürschner ist und sich in Vio Festung reich kürschnert, wird das auch nicht verteilt oder?
> Ich bin auch VZ, mache Gier auf alles, was ich bekomme, disse ich für mich, der Rest is Pech.



Dass Du VZler bist, hättest nicht mehr schreiben müssen. Das war nach den ersten zwei Sätzen klar. Versuch doch mal als nicht Bergbauer, das Erz zu gewinnen oder als Bergbauer den Drachen zu kürschnern ... wird nicht gehen.

Wenn ausgemacht ist dass alle passen und der VZler Gier machen soll zum dissen, kannst Du entweder zustimmen und es dann verwürfeln oder ablehnen und es machen eben alle Gier und Du brauchst danach nichts verwürfeln. Logischerweise wirst auch nicht alles erwürfelt haben.



Darussios schrieb:


> Also es kommt in meinen Augen drauf an, welcher Stand der VZ hat.
> 
> Wenn es ein VZ ist, der noch am skillen ist, sollte er meiner Meinung nach die Mats behalten dürfen zum skillen, wie soll er das sonst machen?
> Wenn er auf 450 ist, sollte er das Zeug was rauskommt verwürfeln lassen.
> ...



Es geht doch nur darum, dass verwürfelt werden soll, wenn ausgemacht war, dass alle passen, außer dem VZler. Wenn alle Gier machen schaut die Welt doch schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Maddalena (3. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Dafür ist VZ auch teurer zum skillen, als BB, KK und Kürschner(Lederer ist ja eher Lederverarbeitung) zusammen.
> 
> Bei den letzten 3 hast du nur die Lehrkosten zum Freischalten des nächsten Limits (Geselle, Experte etc).
> 
> ...



Man sollte hier auch keine Sammelberufe mit Verarbeitungsberufen verwechseln. VZ ist nun mal kein wirklicher Sammelberuf, denn Du verarbeitest gewisse Materialien. Ein Lederverarbeiter hat auch schöne Kosten für das erlernen von neuen Rezepten, genauso wie ein Juwelenschleifer. Wird bei den anderen Verarbeitenden Berufen genauso sein.

Man findet schon genügend grüne Items in der offenen Welt, Du brauchst dafür auch nicht ins AH zu gehen, Du brauchst nur etwas mehr Geduld oder hast Du eine Anzeige bekommen, wie "Lieber WoW-Spieler, leider sind nun alle möglichen grünen Items gedroppt, daher schaue bitte ins AH"?


----------



## Hydroxia (3. September 2009)

also von mir aus können die vz´ler die mats ja gern behalten aber dann sollten sie auch ihre preise anpassen weil wenn ich mit nem vz´ler ne ini mache und mir 3-4 tage später was verzaubern lassen mag von ihm und dann die antwort bekomme "ok ich vz es dir wenn du mir die mats gibtst oder 300 G "! dann ist es in meinen augen ehr ein gieriges verhalten


----------



## gerdmobach (3. September 2009)

Ich darf auch ma meinen Senf hier dazu geben.

Ich bin mit meinen Char auch Verzauberer und schon verdammt lange der Meinung das mehr gleichberechtigung bei den Berufen gehandhabt werden sollte.Damit will ich sagen das Leute mit Bergbau /Kräuterkunde / Lederer nie ihre Mats verteilen bzw. verwürfeln lassen.Sagt man was bekommt man meistens nur gemaule anstatt verständniss dafür das auch Verzauberer das Recht haben ihren Beruf auszuüben.

Braucht man als Verzauberer mal Erze / Steine / Leder oder Kräuter muss man es im AH kaufen,sprich jeder mit einen Farm / Sammelberuf macht Gewinn an seinen Mats.

Der Verzauberer wird regelrecht genötigt seine Mats zu verschenken damit die Leute mit ihren Sammelberufen ja noch reicher werden.Sagt man was als Verzauberer das man seinen Beruf ausüben möchte und Mats benötigt wird gleich rumgemeckert.

Ein Beispiel :
Du machst dir als Verzauberer die Mühe und schreibst ein Makro z.b.

/p Als Verzauberer benötige ich Mats das Lager ist Leer daher würde ich gerne Entzaubern Blau / Epic / Grünes.Selbstverständlich werde ich Splitter u. Kristalle am schluss der Instanz verteilen.Ich bitte um verständniss wenn ich Items wo keiner Bedarf anmeldet entzaubern werde ... danke

Man sollte meinen das versteht jeder aber pustekuchen es wird prommt erneut gemault : ich brauche Gold ich verkaufe im AH das Grüne etc.
kanns dreiste Mitspieler sagen sogar : kauf dir deine Mats im AH wie andere auch

Ich sehe und handhabe das ma so.
Gildeniterne Instanzgänge werden alle Items die keiner mehr braucht gedisst und der Verzauberer stellt Rollen aus den Materialien her welche auf die Gildenbank kommen.
Random Instanzgänge poste ich mein Makro (wie s.o. beschrieben) und entzaubere wenn keiner was dagegen hat.Sollte einer der 4 Mann die einer 5er Instanz beiwohnen was dagegen habe würfele ich ebenfalls mit Gier auf besagte Items werde aber von den gewonnenen und entzauberten Items nix verteilen oder verwürfeln lassen.
Sollte durch Gier gewonnenen Items einer darauf bestehen diese zu verwürfeln habe ich folgendes Makro am Start :

/p Die gewonnenen Mats / Items gehören mir willst und bestehst du %t auf ein Mats / Item was mein ist willst du an mein Gold.Du willst dich durch meinen Beruf berreichern möchtest mich in meinen Beruf behindern.Du brauchst Gold mache Tägliche Quest oder Farme aber lasse deine Finger weg von meinen Gold.Danke


----------



## Mitzy (3. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> (…)
> @Mitzy, Darussios will nicht das alle Gier rollen sondern der Vz ALLE nicht benötigten Items bekommt egal welche Farbe.
> (…)



Das ist ja auch nicht richtig- das sag ich gar nicht. Blaues Zeug hingegen, bzw. das Zeug, wofür ich die Rezepte kaufe, davon spreche ich persönlich. Weiß allerdings gerade nicht, ob ich das eindeutig geschrieben habe, oder nicht, muss ich gestehen.



szene333 schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen Vz, aber ich behaupte mal, dass das skillen gar nicht so teuer ist, wie immer behauptet wird.
> 
> Wenn ich sehe, wieviele Q-Belohnungen man z.B. von lvl 70 auf lvl 80 bekommt, dazu noch recht viele grüne rdm-drops. Da sollte doch einiges an mats zusammen kommen. Desweiteren kann meine seine Dienste kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen und so auch einige Skillpunkte machen. Wenn man natürlich den Maxskill in der ersten Addon-Woche haben will, wird´s natürlich teuer.
> 
> Übrigens, die Rezepte für die anderen Berufe kosten auch Gold bzw. Mats. Für die guten Lederrezepte muss man z.B. Arktische Pelze haben. Da man die aber bei einer Droprate von 1% nicht wirklich farmen kann, muss man sich die wohl oder überl im AH kaufen.



Skillen ist teuer, ich hab meinen kleinen Verzauberer ohne Geld mal los geschickt. Ich bin nun 20 und kann mich über 50 Silber freuen- meine „Spielkameraden“, die bis jetzt alleine gelvlt haben, haben jeweils 1 Gold- bzw. einer sogar 1,20 Gold.

Random dropps gibt´s häufig? Verdammt, sag mir den Ort, da will ich farmen gehen- ich finde kaum was… Random Dropp kannst du nicht als Argument aufzählen- ansonsten kann ich auch sagen, zum Thema „Lederer müssen Arktische Pelze opfern“ sagen, dass ich mit meinem Kürschner davon 30 auf der Bank liegen habe, und warte, bis ich sie für was sinnvolles benutzen kann… Ich hab viele gefunden, was nicht heißt, dass es bei jedem so ist- you know?



Hydroxia schrieb:


> also von mir aus können die vz´ler die mats ja gern behalten aber dann sollten sie auch ihre preise anpassen weil wenn ich mit nem vz´ler ne ini mache und mir 3-4 tage später was verzaubern lassen mag von ihm und dann die antwort bekomme "ok ich vz es dir wenn du mir die mats gibtst oder 300 G "! dann ist es in meinen augen ehr ein gieriges verhalten



Wenn die Mitspieler den Verzauberern/ Craftern im allgemeinen mehr Gold geben würden, beim erstellen, wäre dieser ganze Thread vermutlich witzlos bzw. nie entstanden… Aber bei teilweise 5 Gold pro Verzauberung, dass man da was „unsoziales“ macht- kann man mal sehen was Geiz von manchen bringt (wer sich angesprochen fühlt hat Pech, ich sag keine Namen).


----------



## Morfelpotz (3. September 2009)

Der Kräuterkunde oder Bergbau-Vergleich hinkt mal ganz gewaltig....

Wenn ich z.b. im Turm Utgarde 3x Eisdorn oder im Nexus mal 6-7 Goldklee sammel (Freya´s Raum in Ulduar zählt hier jetzt nicht), ist das mal überhaupt nicht mit 4-5 grünen items o.ä. zu vergleichen.
Wert von 3 Eisdorn .... öhhm ... 40 Silber oder so ?!? Kräuterpreise im AH sind ein Witz und Grünes Crap-zeugs is gut um die Repkosten zu zahlen.
KK, BB ect.                                   = Sammelberufe.... 
Alchie, Schneider, Schmied, Ingi     = Verarbeitende Berufe 
VZ + Erste Hilfe                             = *Dienstleistungsberufe *


Die VZ´ler ham halt nix zu sammeln, heißt aber nich, das sie einen Freifahrtschein auf alles Dropzeugs haben was so fallen gelassen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (3. September 2009)

ich hab vz auf maxskill weiß also wie schwer/leicht es ist
aber is halt so viel einfacher wenn man ne unterstützende gilde hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der vz "nur" nen twink ist
einzig das ruf farmen für edele classic oder bcrezepte ist nervenaufreibend


----------



## p0nder (3. September 2009)

Ich kann aus persöhnlicher Erfahrung nur raten sich vor jeden Ini besuch sich mit den leuten abzusprechen.
Viel zu oft sind auch Gilden zu gierig und meinen der Loot wird automatisch verteilt, ohne absicht gerecht zu verteilen oder holen Leute in eine angefangene ID (was nun nicht mehr geht) ohne den vorher bescheid zu sagen nach dem Motto: Er hat nicht danach gefragt also brauch er es nicht Wissen

Ich bestehe darauf das die Splitter nach jedem Boss verteilt werden wenn ich den enchanter nicht kenne den das die Splitter am Schluß der Ini einfach vergessen werden ist nicht selten
Manche meinen die grünen Gegenstände seien nur für sie oder sie müssen zwischendurch mal auf Bedarf klicken, weils keiner merkt sowas tolleriere ich nicht.
Kann die Dinger wie jeder andere auch gebrauchen
das der Verzauberer Beruf deutlich intensiver als manch andere Berufe in die Tasche geht ist keine Rechtfertigung für Ninjalooter die Bedarf auf Items würfeln die sie nicht gebrauchen können oder sich an der Vergesslichkeit anderer Bereichern. Jeder ist bei der Wahl seines Berufes frei und sollte nicht andere für seine Fehlentscheidung beeinträchigen
auch vor Raids frage ich Gründlich nach den Umständen z.B. Lootverteilung, ID, oder anderen Sachen die ich wissen sollte
Ich selbst habe auch einen Verzauberer und weise die Leute nicht unbedingt auf die Splitter hin, wenn sich die Gruppe schon am auflösen ist. Allerding stelle ich mich nicht an, diese zu verteilen wenn die Leute mich danach fragen
Gier der Menschen kennt keine Grenzen 
und hinter WoW stecken auch nur Menschen


----------



## MetallBrocken (3. September 2009)

Ich als vz verolle die splitter meistens aber es sit shcon vorgekommen das einfach alle den raid geleavt ham oder es vergessen ham danach zu fragen ^^und so kommt man öfter mal an 4-5 splitter extra
gold bekommt man eh genug also sollten sich die leute ncih beschweren


----------



## Spellman (3. September 2009)

Man kann neben angeln/kochen/1te Hilfe noch 2 Berufe erlernen:

Kürschnern + Lederei -> 2 Berufe weg
Bergbau + Schmied/Juwe -> siehe oben
Kräutern + Alchi -> dito
Entzaubern + Verzaubern -> noch 1 Beruf frei

Überraschung.....^^


----------



## xx-elf (3. September 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> KK, BB ect.                                   = Sammelberufe....
> Alchie, Schneider, Schmied, Ingi     = Verarbeitende Berufe
> VZ + Erste Hilfe                             = *Dienstleistungsberufe *
> 
> ...



Vz+Erste Hilfe Dienstleistungsberufe??? Was zum Henker soll das heißen? Vz ist ein Beruf bei dem man exakt wie Schneiderei Sachen herstellen kan (bei VZ mit Inschriftlerrollen) und keine Sammelberuf brauch.

Deswegen:

Schmied, Ingi etc. = Verarbeitungsberufe 
Vz+Schneider = Verarbeitungsberufe ohne Sammelberuf
KK, BB etc = Sammelberufe
Erste Hilfe, Kochen etc =  sekundäre Verarbeitungsberufe

Und Vz müssen Rezepte sammeln, die endweder in Heros/Raids droppen, die man kaufen muss oder durch Ruf bekommt.

Stimme dir nur im letzten Punkt zu, der Rest ist aber Müll


----------



## Morfelpotz (3. September 2009)

ahhjo ... müll also .... 

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/features/classic.html 

dann mal nen bissl scrollen.... soviel zu Müll .... Troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (3. September 2009)

Ich geb dir nen Tipp: Mach einfach Bedarf drauf. Da man solche Dinge jetzt noch bis zu 2 Stunden nach Lootverteilung handeln kann wird dir keiner ins Ohr brüllen bloss weil du es vor solchen verteidigt hast.


----------



## Kotnik (3. September 2009)

Was mich bei einigen Verzauberern tierisch aufregt, ist die Selbstverständlichkeit, mit der sie grüne Items zum Skillen einfach mal einsacken. Vielleicht hab ich den gleichen Bedarf auf das Gold wie sie auf skillpunkte? ich find das ziemlich dreist und wenns nicht gerade um teifenkristalle geht, weigere ich mich, blaue items dissen zu lassen, weil ich wie gesagt auch einfach das Teil verkaufen kann und JA ich habe das gleiche Anrecht, weil das Teil dem Disser letztlich auch nur Goldersparnisse bringt. Wenn ers über Gier erwürfelt, kann er damit machen, was er will aber er hat kein Vorrecht darauf. Und lowie-mats brauch ich auch nicht, da nehm ich lieber das gold^^


----------



## xx-elf (3. September 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> ahhjo ... müll also ....
> 
> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/features/classic.html
> 
> ...



Ne bischen veraltet dein Classic-Link oder?...


----------



## ~undead~ (3. September 2009)

Also die ganze Diskussion ist natürlich Ansichtssache.

Alle "nicht-Verzauberer" wollen natürlich selbstverständlich den Splitter haben (am ende der Ini) -> ist ja klar und verständlich
Alle "nicht-Verzauberer" wollen aber auch "Berserker, gr.Zaubermacht, 20 Wille, oder was auch immer" verzaubert haben... -> soweit ja auch verständlich.
^^ Hier bringt der "Nicht-Verzauberer" dem "verzauberer" die Mats (die er durch Ini-runs bekommen hat) und lässt sich die Verzauberung machen... -> gibt in der Regel ca. 5g Trinkgeld.

Dies ist die gängige Praxis und so war & wird das wohl auch in Zukunft weiterhin ablaufen.


Nun zu der Sicht des Verzauberers:
Hat man den Beruf seit WoW-Classic, so hat man ja "nur" 1x im jahr ein paar Skillpunkte zu skillen -> 375 auf 450 zum Beispiel...
Erstellt man sich jetzt aber einen Twink (am besten noch Todesritter) so spielt man den in 1 Woche auf 80 und muss dan erstmal von Skill 1 auf 450 skillen. und das wird teuer... sehr teuer.  1 Stack Arkaner Staub kostet bei uns gerade 40g *g*

Ok, soweit am Rande...

nun aber zurück zum normal-verzauberer in Nordend.  -> Alle Rezepte die es für Verzauberer gibt, kann man sich beim Lehrer kaufen. (was ich total beschissen finde... damals die rezepte zu farmen fand ich aufregender... nun hat jeer das gleiche und alle können alles).
Jedes Rezept kostet 4-10 Traumsplitter !!!
Ich habe jetzt keine Lust nachzuzählen und sage einfach mal: Man benötigt über 100 Traumsplitter für die ganzen Rezepte.

Ok -> beim Leveln/Questen bekommt man bis Stufe 80 normalerweise genügend blaue sachen (also auch Traumsplitter) die man dissen kann... (ein Nicht-verzauberer kann dies eben nicht tun und muss die sachen für 7g beim NPC verkaufen).


Also: 

- Das nachträgliche Skillen eines Verzauberers ist auf jeden fall ziemlich teuer -> dank 5g Trinkgeld dauert es auch ewig bis man ansatzweise ein klein wenig Gewinn macht.
- Das normale skillen beim leveln ist quasi umsonst, da man durch Instanzbesuche, Quests etc. genügend Gegenstände zum dissen & skillen findet.


Aber:

Genug auf den armen Verzauberer geschaut... wie sieht es bei anderen Berufen aus ?
Geht man in einer Gruppe nach GunDrak oder sonst eine Ini in der Wildtire (Raptoren, Tiger etc.) rumlaufen und es ist ein Kürschner/lederer dabei, so bekommt dieser die gesamten "Lederfetzen, Arktische Pelze etc.) -> Niemand beschwert sich darüber und selbstverständlich wird nicht am Ende der Ini darum gewürfelt !!!
Geht man mit einem Schneider in den Nexus wo viele Humanoide gekillt werden, und diese droppen für den Schneider 5,6 oder gar 7 Froststoff extra, wird ebenfalls nicht drum gewürfelt.
geht man Ulduar 10er und man ist bei dieser Boss-Tussi (name fällt mirgerade nicht ein), gibt es 5-10x Frostlotus zum Pflücken... ich habe noch nie mitbekommen, egal bei welcher Grp ich dabei war, das irgendjemand den Kräuterkundigen gefragt hat, ob man das Zeug "verwürfeln" kann. -> Hier hat der Kräuterfritz mal eben 300-500g "eingesteckt"... -> niemand hat sich beschwert.



Und zum Schluss:  (Ja, ich bin selbst verzauberer) und ich will nicht sagen: "Ja klar soll der Verzauberer den ganzen Kram behalten". Gebt den armen verzauberern einfach mehr trinkgeld und die Welt ist in Ordnung ;-)

PS: Und zur Selbstkritik: Mir ist es auch schon das ein oder andere mal passiert, dass ich es einfach vergessen habe, den kram zu verteilen. Da ist es 1 Uhr, man hat die 3te oder 4te Ini fertig und freut sich auf sein Bett, man portet nach Dala, sagt cu & gn8 und am nächsten morgen beim einloggen sieht man in seiner Tasche noch 10-15 blaue Items vom Vorabend...
^^ist dann selbstverständlich keine Absicht... Wenn die Grp aus Gildenmitgleidern bestand kommt halt alles auf die GB und fertig.

Will damit sagen: Wenn mal ein disser einfach abhaut, off geht oder ähnliches, muss es nicht in 100% der Fällen "böse" gemeint sein. (außer man bekommt die Antwort: Lol, fu kacknoob  /ignore)  <-- dann war es böse gemeint *g*


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. September 2009)

Verstehe die Diskussion nicht, als Verzauberer hatt man ja oft noch einen Zweiten vollwertigen Beruf (welcher ohne Farmtwinks recht teuer werden kann) der genug blaues und grünes Material beim Skillen abwirft.

Ich vergesse es auch schonmal die splitter zu verteilen aber das kommt selten vor und meistens erinnert mich doch einer daran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Randomgruppen enzauber ich aber einfach nichts sondern würfel ganz normal mit.


----------



## cazimir (3. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Dafür ist VZ auch teurer zum skillen, als BB, KK und Kürschner(Lederer ist ja eher Lederverarbeitung) zusammen.
> 
> Bei den letzten 3 hast du nur die Lehrkosten zum Freischalten des nächsten Limits (Geselle, Experte etc).
> 
> ...


*kopfkratz* questen?
BB,KK,Kürschner verschwendest du Zeit fürs einsammeln.
VZ verschwendest du Zeit füt zusätzliche Quests(geben ab 80 sogar zusätzliches Gold).

Also ich war bis lvl 80 auf vz 425 ohne irgendwelche Sachen zu kaufen.
Ausserdem machst mit VZ (wenn du nicht mehr skillst) richtig Kohle, sobald du deine Items entzaubern kannst und die daraus gewonnenen Mats ins AH stellst.

Ich bin selber VZ und bb, kk, kürschner, alchi, lederer etc.
Mit VZ kann man meiner Meinung nach am angenehmsten Gold machen.

Das TG fürs Verzaubern ist dabei nur Nebensache.


Also bevor du (das gilt für alle) die ganze Community beschimpfst, solltest du mal da drüber nachdenken, ob du beim Skillen den richtigen Weg gewählt hast.


----------



## bruderelfe (3. September 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar noch nie einen Vz, aber ich behaupte mal, dass das skillen gar nicht so teuer ist, wie immer behauptet wird.
> 
> Wenn ich sehe, wieviele Q-Belohnungen man z.B. von lvl 70 auf lvl 80 bekommt, dazu noch recht viele grüne rdm-drops. Da sollte doch einiges an mats zusammen kommen. Desweiteren kann meine seine Dienste kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen und so auch einige Skillpunkte machen. Wenn man natürlich den Maxskill in der ersten Addon-Woche haben will, wird´s natürlich teuer.
> 
> Übrigens, die Rezepte für die anderen Berufe kosten auch Gold bzw. Mats. Für die guten Lederrezepte muss man z.B. Arktische Pelze haben. Da man die aber bei einer Droprate von 1% nicht wirklich farmen kann, muss man sich die wohl oder überl im AH kaufen.


Dann mache dir mal einen, weil vz ist schweine teuer!


----------



## Tamrac (3. September 2009)

Damit mir sowas nicht passiert bevorzuge ich runs mit Leuten die ich kenne, sprich Gilde oder FL... Da habe ich bisher sowas noch nicht erlebt. Und Gott sei dank auch noch nicht bei den wenigen rnd-runs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~undead~ (3. September 2009)

Die teuersten berufe sind: Schmiedekunst & Ingi  (damit meine ich das Skillen auf 450)


----------



## Hicks1 (3. September 2009)

Hatte diese Woche das selbe erlebt. Hatte dann den Gildenleader angeschrieben. 

Der hatte sich nach seinen Angaben um den Spieler gekümmert. Er wollte mir sogar die entgangen Splitter entlohnen, aber er konnte ja auch nix dafür.


Dennoch sind auf unserem Server die meisten ehrlich. Bin da wohl echt auf ein schwarzes Schaf gestossen.


----------



## Tokenlord (3. September 2009)

Hmm wieso glaube ich dass der TE ein Troll ist?

Hmm...

Achja! Deswegen (Siehe Post #4 und #6).


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (3. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Dann mache dir mal einen, weil vz ist schweine teuer!




Also ich hab auch en Vz der hängt grad bei 300 fest .. Lvl 41 -.- Hab aber massig Zeug auf dem seiner Bank gelagert. Die ganzen Essenzen für Bc, Kristalle der Leere, usw .. Wenn man doch weiß das man sich en Vz hochzieht kann man doch soweit Hirn einschalten und nicht alles verticken was man Random irgendwo findet sondern sich selbst sagen "Ok Ich mache mir en Vz .. dann heb ich das Zeug mal besser auf um das dann zu entzaubern"

Und schon hat man diese massiven Kosten zum Skillen nicht mehr. 

Das ist eh für jeden Beruf zu empfehlen. So konnte ich mir zb mein Juwe mit Krieger von 0 auf 375 in einem Zug skillen ohne mehr als 500 Gold im Ah zu bezahlen


----------



## Villosella (3. September 2009)

Hi,

bei uns auf dem Server habe ich es auch schon ab und zu mal erlebt das ein Verzauberer die Sachen entzaubert hat und dann weg war.

Find ich assig besonders da wir uns verher abgesprochen haben wer entzaubernt. 

Bin auch entzauberer halte es aber immer so das in einer ini immer einer "das Blaue" "lila" zeug entzaubert und am ende verwürfelt wird.
Sobald die Instanz clear ist mache ich /random und unter allen die Mitwürfeln bekommen einen splitter.

Auf "grüne" Sachen machen alle Gier und da wird auch nix für Gruppe entzaubert. Generell entzaubere ich grüne Sachen nur noch für Freunde. Denn was hab ich denn davon das ich das entzaubere. Ein Danke und weg sind sie. Seh ich gar nicht ein alles kostenlose zu verschenken.
Ich geb auch jedem TG für alles was mir wer herstellt. Selbst Schurken wenn sie mir ne Schlossknacken.

Nun ist mir aufgefallen das es immer wieder Leute gibt die vorher Bedarf auf Sachen machen weil sie es benötigen und am ende dann auch noch würfeln.
Mittlerweile halte ich es so das die die schon was bekommen haben keine Splitter bekommen.

Sollte also vorher wer Gier gewürfelt haben und es gewonnen haben hat er halt kein recht mehr auf einen Splitter fertig aus.

Generell verschwinde ich nie aus einer Ini ohne es zu verteilen selbst wenn ich es wirklich dringen hab und schnell weg muß schreibe ich das ich es Person XY alles gebe und dieser soll verteilen. *Potral* weg bin ich.

Mittlerweile hab ich es aber auch sehr oft das keiner die Splitter will.
Diese behalte ich dann einfach.

Thema Kräuter/Leder diese werden bei uns entweder abwechselt gesammelt oder am ende unter den Berufsträgern verteilt.
Alle andern bekommen nix. Finde ich aber auch nicht schlimm denn wenn die Berufsklasse nicht dabei ist bleibt es auch liegen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. September 2009)

bruderelfe schrieb:


> Dann mache dir mal einen, weil vz ist schweine teuer!



Wieso? ich hab nicht einen Kupfer dafür ausgegeben, warum auch?


----------



## Tendo (3. September 2009)

Kemot schrieb:


> traumsplitter sind eh nix mehr wert :-P



Was blöde Antwort.

Es geht hier ums Prinzip!!!

Also ich mache es seit 3.2 ganz anders. Ich würfel ganz normal um den Loot. Ist ein VZ in der Gruppe, lasse ich mir danach das Zeug von ihm entzaubern. Die Items sind ja 2h handelbar und haut er dann ab, ist es per GM nachvollziehbar. So geht man allen Ärger aus dem Weg.


----------



## Garziil (3. September 2009)

das passiert mir meistens in naxx wenn es ne rnd ist.  xyz ist disser. kel down. vergessen fast alle die splitter und leaven. die restliche fragen nach und bekommen keine antwort. einer hat mir aber geschrieben jaja ich schick dir 1 splitter zu. absolut fies


----------



## Marzani (3. September 2009)

Kleiner Denkanstoß:

In den meisten Instanzen stehen Erze oder Kräuter herum. Ist schonmal jemandem eingefallen, einen
Bergbauer oder Kräuterkundler nach der Verteilung seiner Beute zu fragen?

"Ich muss ja damit skillen"

Ja. Und der Verzauberer nicht? Ich passe gern auf Beute, die ich nicht brauche, damit die
Verzauberer Material bekommen.


----------



## elnerda (3. September 2009)

ich passe einfach generell nicht auaf items... is mri egal ob das abgemacht wird oder nicht, sollen sie mich halt kicken


----------



## Lycidia (3. September 2009)

Ich habs auch erlebt in Random-Gruppe. 

Wir sind schnell durch Naxx und hatten einen Tank/VZ bei. Es wurde abgesprochen, dass der die Lila Items, die keiner braucht, disst und dann verteilt.

Endboss lag - Tank war off. LOL

Wieder ein Mitglied meines elitären Ignorelisten-Clubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll ich mich da weiter aufregen


----------



## Voo16 (3. September 2009)

Wenn einer in einer Instanz erze oder Kräuter abbaut werden die dann doch auch nicht verteilt oder ?
Also ganz klar = Vezauberer sollten auf sachen rollen die keiner braucht und sie nicht am ende teilen .


----------



## Morfelpotz (3. September 2009)

> Kleiner Denkanstoß:
> 
> In den meisten Instanzen stehen Erze oder Kräuter herum. Ist schonmal jemandem eingefallen, einen
> Bergbauer oder Kräuterkundler nach der Verteilung seiner Beute zu fragen?




korrektur:

In den wenigsten Instanzen stehen Blümchen und Erze rum !!! 

Turm Utgarde: 1x Eisdorn
Nexus: 5-6 Gefrorene Kräuter (stehen auch mal dort, wo man eigentlich nich lang muss um die Bosse zu killn.... im trash)
HDB: nix
HDS: nix
Azjol Nerub: öhhhm evtl 1-2 Kräuter in der eingangshalle beim ersten boss.
An´Kahet: 2-3 Kräuter beim Pilzboss
Gun Drak: evtl mal 1-2 Tigerlilien
Feste DT: 3-4 Goldklee

Mit Erzen siehts nich besser aus...

Das wäre im besten fall:  3 Eisdorn | 18-20 Goldklee/Tigerlile/Schlangenzunge in allen Heros
mit einem geschätzten Verkaufswert von ....10 - 12 Gold

Und nun rechnen wir mal 4-6 Grüne Items im Trash + 3-4 Blaue von den Bossen + Epic vom Endboss..... PRO Instanz
also ein Verkaufswert von mindestens 25-35 G (ungedisst).... was bei den Mats rauskommen würde, keine ahnung.

Soviel zu "Kräuter und Erze sollten verwürfelt werden"


----------



## cazimir (3. September 2009)

Marzani schrieb:


> Kleiner Denkanstoß:
> ...


Kleiner Denkanstoß: siehe oben!

Nicht dass ihr mich falsch versteht. Ich hätte auch nix dagegen, wenn mir die Leute irgendwelche Sachen schenken, damit ich umsonst skillen kann ....
Aber seit wann habe ich Anrecht auf wild gedropte Erze, nur weil ich Schmied bin? 
Seit wann habe ich Anrecht auf irgendwelche Kräuter die mal in Mobs drin lagen, nur weil ich Alchi bin?
Also seit wann hat nen VZ Anrecht auf die komplette Rüssi, nur weil er die entzaubern kann?

Ich will auch in eurer kleinen Idialwelt wohnen, dann bräuchte ich mir keine Sorgen mehr machen.


----------



## Korgor (3. September 2009)

Seht es doch mal so, wie sollen die VZ. ihr Verzauberkunst skillen ohne Items ?!
Die können auch net alles aus dem AH kaufen!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder kauft ihr als Schmied / Schneider / Ingenieur / Alchi, was weiß ich alles aus dem AH ?


----------



## cazimir (3. September 2009)

Korgor schrieb:


> Die können auch net alles aus dem AH kaufen!


Brauchen sie auch nicht. S.o.


----------



## thehed (3. September 2009)

Morfelpotz schrieb:


> korrektur:
> 
> Das wäre im besten fall:  3 Eisdorn | 18-20 Goldklee/Tigerlile/Schlangenzunge in allen Heros
> mit einem geschätzten Verkaufswert von ....10 - 12 Gold
> ...



Es soll ja in einigen Inis noch Frostlotus geben. Man hört da unglaubliches 10 oder mehr?
Aber selbst wenn es nur 5/ini sind so wäre der Wert z.b bei uns 150-200Gold.


----------



## Lotako (3. September 2009)

TE2RA schrieb:


> Warum passt du denn auf Items?
> 
> Wir machen das bei uns so (eig in jeder Gruppe auf dem Server):
> 
> ...



Und was wolltest du uns damit sagen ? Wie sozial es bei dir in der Gilde abgeht ? ..

@TE: Einfach Gier machen wenn du es nicht brauchst bzw den Disser nicht kennst.


----------



## Maddalena (3. September 2009)

thehed schrieb:


> Es soll ja in einigen Inis noch Frostlotus geben. Man hört da unglaubliches 10 oder mehr?
> Aber selbst wenn es nur 5/ini sind so wäre der Wert z.b bei uns 150-200Gold.



Wenns denn Frostlotus in Instanzen geben würde ... genauso zufällig wie rare Edelsteine in Erzvorkommen... also nix mit 150-200g.


----------



## thehed (3. September 2009)

Maddalena schrieb:


> Wenns denn Frostlotus in Instanzen geben würde ... genauso zufällig wie rare Edelsteine in Erzvorkommen... also nix mit 150-200g.


Ja das dachte ich auch (Hab selber KK) aber hier Frostlotus Farmen und an vielen anderen Orten im Netz steht was anderes.

Edit: Mann ich bring hier keinen Link zustande.
Buffed ersetzt immer die Webseite mit buffed de  der will anscheinend elitepvper nicht anzeigen. 
Egal, jedenfalls gibts anscheinend zumindest in Ulduar die Möglichkeit mehrere Frostlotus abzugreifen und so stellt siche durchaus die Frage nach dem Wertvergleich: Splitter-Blümchen-Erze


----------



## Teloban (3. September 2009)

Also ich habe bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Nur muss ich sagen, dass die meisten eh kein Interesse mehr haben, weder an den Items selbst (7-15G das Stück wert beim NPC!) noch an den Splittern (Traumsplitter immer noch 9G wert, bzw. 30-35g der Tiefenkristall -Server Forscherliga).
Die verschwinden alle einfach ganz schnell nach dem Endbosskill. Damit verzichten sie nach etwa jeder Hero-Ini auf durchschnittlich 10-15g. Das sagt mir, dass mittlerweile einfach jeder nur noch stinkreich sein muss, wenn er dieses Gold nicht braucht.

Dass dann natürlich die Verzauberer den Eindruck bekommen, dass fast alle Spieler so sind, finde ich nur nachvollziehbar.

Ich würde sagen wenn du einen der Splitter vom vorher ausgemachten VZ anforderst solltest du ihn auch bekommen. Dass der VZ keinen herausrückt ist eher die große Ausnahme nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## madmurdock (3. September 2009)

Jo, nervig so was. Aber zumindest auf unserem Server ne ziemliche Seltenheit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aznom (3. September 2009)

ich bin selbst verzauberungskünstlerin und fühle grad ein krasses fremdschämen :/


----------



## Tweetycat280 (3. September 2009)

Also es gibt solche u solche bei uns auf dem server wird nachdem ersten Bosskampf meist gefragt wer enchen kann wenn jmd hier schreit wird abgemacht das er die sachen bitte enchen soll u nachdem letzten verteilen soll.

Es gab auch mal Situationen wo der VZ nach der Ini weg mußte u einen Tag später die sachen im Postfach lagen


----------



## Maginimma (3. September 2009)

mal was zu den ganzen gamern die meinen vz wäöre KEIN sammelberuf:

was ist es denn dann? es ist ne mischung zwischen sammeln und craften (bb und juwe is nix anderes nur auf 2 berufe gesplittet). ich muss ganzb ehrlich sagen es ist eine frechheit was mit den verzauberern hier angestellt wird. die matts sind teuer und ohne uns vzs würdet ihr gar nicht an die matts kommen. weder im ah noch über inis oder raids. ich sammel als nicht-inschriftenkundler auch keine bücher umse zu verkaufen also wieso zur hölle sollen die vzs die mats hergeben? damit ANDERE durch UNS und UNSEREN Beruf reicher werden? und jetz kommt nicht mit "wegen den items die man beim vendor verticken kann" weil ich dann nämlich auch gerne einen teil, der erze und blumen und vor allem vom leder haben will das kann ich schließelich auch alles beim vendor verkaufen. es ist nicht okay wenn der vz mit den matts einfach abhaut das ist schon richtig aber es wäre wirklich nur FAIR das wenn er schon disst ihm wenigstens ein großteil der matts überbleibt. 

achso vz skillen ist ja auch so billig: einer aus miner gilde hat innerhab von 3 tagen vz auf 450 gebracht und dafür 6,2k gold  rausgehauen und was kostet es nochmal kürschnerei zu skillen? achso stimmt ja GAR NIX. und wie gesagt vz is ebenso ein sammelberuf wie alle anderen sammelberufe auch nur eben mit dem vorteil das wir auch direkt was draus machen können. ich will ja auch eigentlich auch keine erze oder barren vom bbler haben was aber in anbetracht der tatsachen ne rein logische schlussfolgerung wäre denn er sammelt das erz (die vzs die items) und verarbeitet sie weiter zu barren (wir vzs verzaubern eben) hat sich einer derjenigen die meinen die mats stehen den vzs nich zu schonmal nen barren aushändigen lassen weil der dem bbler ja nicht zusteht???
ich denke eher nicht.

so far


----------



## DruffDruff (3. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> He, seit kurzem geht mir eines tierisch aufn Keks: man rennt in eine Ini, einer is Disser, alle passen und nach dem Boss heisst es tschüß. Fragt man nach den entzauberten Sachen kriegt man keine Antwort. Ticket schreiben hat auch keinen Sinn, ich habe ja gepasst. Is das bei euch auch so und was macht ihr mit den Leuten?
> Ich kann die ja nicht alle auf ignore nehmen.
> 
> Gestern habe ich mit dem Verzauberer diskutiert und ich sage euch, hätte ich das vorher gewusst, was mich da erwartet, ich hätts gelassen. Er würde ständig chatten und hat nichts gelesen von mir (haha, so hat er auch geheilt). Niemand hätte was gesagt, er wusste das nicht, ich solle die Gruppe wieder zusammenstellen und dann verwürfeln wir das etc. Das ging ne Viertelstunde. Ich hab jedenfalls nicht locker gelassen, bis er mir was geschickt hat. Das passiert mir nicht nochmal. Wenn ich am Anfang keine klare Ansage zu dem Thema krieg geh ich aus der Gruppe.



Wegen Heulsusen wie dir sage ich gar nicht erst mehr, dass ich VZ bin und entzaubere die Items die ich gewinne und die Items der anderen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gegen 5g pro Item entzauber ich natürlich auch den anderen die Items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (3. September 2009)

Hm, wenn ich das hier so lese habe ich das Gefühl das manche glauben entzaubern ist eine Dienstleistung und wer das kann hat das auch zum Nutzen der anderen zu machen. Allerdings betone ich hier bei manchen und nicht bei der Mehrheit oder gar bei allen.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ein Bergbauer reagieren würde, wenn jemand zu ihm kommt und sagt: He, ich weiß du bist BB. Ich hab da hinten ein Titanvorkommen entdeckt, keine 50 Meter von hier. Bau mir das bitte mal schnell ab und gib mir was du raushohlst.

Vermutlich würde der Bergbauer sich kurz wundern und kaputtlachen und sich dann einfach das Titan selber hohlen.

Aber von jemandem der dissen kann, wird erwartet das er es aus reiner freundlichkeit macht. 

Ich bin absolut nicht der Meinung das der Verzauberer alles behalten kann was sonst keiner braucht, aber eine kleine Anerkennung in Form eines blauen Splitters, finde ich schon gerecht. Gerade wenn er noch skillt.

Bei uns liegen die Traumsplitter noch bei 15 Gold das Stück, und selbst bei 10 Gold würde das immer noch bedeuten:

1 high Rezept = 10 Traumsplitter. 10 Traumsplitter = 100 Gold


----------



## Spellman (3. September 2009)

@Maginimma:

nochmal kurz zusammengefasst.. 
VZ ist 1 Beruf, wo du sammlen und bauen kannst, ergo haste noch einen Beruf frei .... Lederer / Schmied und Co haben sowas nich, diese benötigen Küschnern / Bergbau ...
Wenn du als VZ das nicht entzauberst, behält man die Items.. wenn jemand nicht kräutert / kürschnert gibs auch nix..für niemanden.
Items droppen überall in jeder Ini, Kräuter / Erze / Leder gibs nur in einigen wenigen.

Ich sag nicht, das es 100%-tig gerecht ist, aber so ist nunmal der Stand der Dinge und das schon seit einigen Jahren.

Und wie jetzt schon öfter erwähnt wurde... wer unbedingt binnen 2 Tagen seinen VZ Skill von 0 auf 450 bringen muss, sollte sich über die Kosten nicht wundern.


BTW: Wieso wird hier eigentlich immer mit Traumsplitter argumentiert und das die nix kosten.... dürfte auch vielen eher um die Tiefenkristalle gehen... is bei mir zumindest so... 1mal Pdc-hero bringt meist 4 Kristalle.


----------



## ~undead~ (3. September 2009)

@Maddalena:  Es hat ja auch nieman geschrieben das es Frostlotusse in normalen Inis gibt...  Ich habe geschrieben das es 5-10st in Ulduar gibt. Nach dieser Katzentussi vorm Boss wo es ins "grüne" geht.


----------



## cazimir (3. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> ohne uns vzs würdet ihr gar nicht an die matts kommen.


Ohne VZ würden wir die auch nicht brauchen.



Maginimma schrieb:


> und jetz kommt nicht mit "wegen den items die man beim vendor verticken kann" weil ich dann nämlich auch gerne einen teil, der erze und blumen und vor allem vom leder haben will das kann ich schließelich auch alles beim vendor verkaufen.


Kannst aber nicht abbauen. Items kannst auch ohne Beruf looten.



Maginimma schrieb:


> einer aus miner gilde hat innerhab von 3 tagen vz auf 450 gebracht und dafür 6,2k gold  rausgehauen


Weil er zu faul war, die Mats zu farmen.



Maginimma schrieb:


> und was kostet es nochmal kürschnerei zu skillen?


Zeit. Wenn du die Zeit ins Questen investierst, kostet VZ auch nix.



Maginimma schrieb:


> rein logische schlussfolgerung


Zufälligweise ist das Itemvorkommen in Instanzen weitaus höher als die Vorkommen anderer Verarbeitungsmaterialien.



Mal ganz im Ernst: Würde jeder VZ jedes Item aus jeder Ini bekommen, was kein anderer Mitspieler benötigt, dann wär VZ imv vergleich zu anderen Berufen unausgeglichen. Eure Argumentationen haben absolut keinen Halt und sind kurzsichtig wie die Playstation 3 bei VIVA in der Werbung, die man mit 2 Handyverträgen finanziert.


----------



## Flymo01 (3. September 2009)

Cazimir, das hast Du schön gesagt.


----------



## Cadalin (3. September 2009)

Da hilft nur vorher absprechen und Idioten auf ignore setzen.

Mit meinem Verzauberer halt ich es so, dass ich nur auf Wunsch der Gruppe die unnützen Sachen zerleg.

Da kommen eher die Motz-Sends ala "Wieso sagste nicht das du disst [...]?"

Spanender finde ich aber die Reaktionen wenn ich mit meinem Inschriftler bei den Büchern Bedarf anmelde.
Was da schon kam war schon übel.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. September 2009)

wenn ich irgendwo random heile zieh ich einfach unverzauberte ringe an und sag nicht dass ich verzauberer bin.. so einfach ist das.. dann wird auf alles gier gewürfelt und schon hat sich die sache.. manchmal gewinn ich nix, manchmal 3 items etc..


----------



## Greephus (3. September 2009)

Ich sag meistens in dem punkt auch nix...

Was ich aber ma mitbekommen habe war ein VZ der durchgehend bedarf geworfen hat... selbst wenn jemand aus der grp das item brauchte... einfach bedarf und vor den augen des spielers der damit sein equip verbessern konnte entzaubert... natürlich mit den worten... "Tja... höher würfeln!"

Un nu kommt net mit für skillen des berufes... es gibt leider etliche die es so handhaben... nach dem motto... ich bin vz also stehen alle unter mir.


----------



## Teradas (3. September 2009)

Also bei uns ists ganz einfach:
Wenn mans braucht--> Bedarf,und der Verzauberer würdelt auch nicht mit,wenn er nicht grade der volldepp,des Jahrhunderts ist.
Wenn mans nicht braucht-->passen,Der verzauberer fragt an,und darf es haben,wenn alle einstimmig dafür sind(Wenn einer nicht dafür ist Gier,damit jeder die Chance auf das item hat,um es zu verkaufen.Oder halt entzaubern,und die Splitter werden verwürfelt).
Wenn kein Verzauberer in der Gruppe ist ganz normal alle Gier.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (3. September 2009)

Super schrieb:


> ganz einfach mitwürfeln und nach dem run die gewonnenen items entzaubern lassen



sind die bossloots nicht mehr seelengebunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Sentro (3. September 2009)

Als ich erst einmal den Titel des Thread's gelsen habe, habe ich erstmal gedacht "Oha, die wollen uns Verzauberer schlecht machen!". Allerdings habe ich mir das alles durchgelesen und will nun auch meinen Senf dazugeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber leider gibt es eben liebe Verzauberer (die es verwürfeln) oder böse Verzauberer (die alles für sich haben wollen). Auf meinem Server werden die Splitter im Allgemeinen eher verwürfelt, mir selbst kam nur einmal ein Verzauberer unter, der alles nahm, "bb" sagte und weg war er. Als wir ihn dann anschrieben, ist er 2 Minuten später off gegangen...

Du hattest eben das Pech, einen "bösen" Verzauberer zu erwischen. Passiert jedem Mal.

Ich bin selbst meines Zeichens Verzauberer und verwürfele prinzipiell alles, was in den Instanzen so an Splittern rauskommt. Denn die Splitter entzaubert man ja aus Sachen, die sich die Gruppe verdient hat und nicht nur der Verzauberer, ergo gehören die Splitter NICHT dem Verzauberer (meiner Meinung nach). Das Einzige mal, wo ich 2 Splitter "geklaut" habe, war nach einem Turm hc Run, wo ich allerdings einen Disco hatte und erst nach 25 Minuten wieder reinkam. 

Ansonsten gäbe es vielleicht noch folgende Lösung:

Wenn ihr einen Verzauberer dabei habt und er nicht antwortet, wenn ihr fragt, ob's verwürfelt wird, soll einfach der Rest der Gruppe auch drauf würfeln. Wenn der VZ sich beschwert, dann stellt ihm die Frage einfach nochmal. Antwortet er nun wieder nicht, würfelt einfach weiter auf alles, dann kriegt ihr wenigestens Gold beim Händler.
Sollte der Verzauberer diesmal jedoch antworten mit "Ja", dann KÖNNT ihr ihm/ihr ja noch die gedroppten Gegenstände handeln (2 Stunden Zeit!). Lasst ihn lieber alles einzeln entzippen und gleich an den Gewinner rüberhandeln, damit er nicht einfach alles entzippt und trotzdem auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwindet. Dauert zwar länger, ist aber sicherer.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (3. September 2009)

Also ich bin vz und sage das am anfang der ini nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich würfel auf alles was ich nicht brauche *Gier* wer passt ist selber schuld . Was ich per Gier kriege entzauber ich und das bleibt meins . Nur falls einer fragt "Wer kann dissen?" Melde ich mich . Für mich sieht das so aus .

Passen = Wills nicht / Brauchs nicht
Gier = Brauchs nicht wirklich (Entzaubern,twink,vk etc.)
Bedarf = Er brauchts 

Wer also auf sachen passt braucht sie nicht und wer Gier macht und sie kriegt ist der Glückliche wer passt soll damit klar kommen .

In Raid inis ist das anders die gehe ich eh nur mit meiner Gilde und wenn da was entzaubert werden muss/soll mach ich das auch ab und zu . Und um die Splitter wird entweder gewürfelt oder sie kommen auf die Gildenbank .

Irgendwie muss sich der Beruf ja auch Auszahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuvo (3. September 2009)

Naja ich mahce auch nur gier und frage den der das item bekommt was er damit vor hat und wenn er sagt vk dann sage ich ich würde es ihm für den doppelten preis abkaufen so bekomem ich dann auch meine Traumsplitter und tiefenkristalle zusammen und es lohnt sich für jeden^^


----------



## Tendo (3. September 2009)

2young4nick schrieb:


> Komisch komisch also ich bin healer und Vz und kann leider nicht so wie die DDs oder leute mit ein Farme beruf Mats sammel und Grüne sachen sammeln in den ich Mobs klatsche ist wohl als Healer nicht spassig also mache ich in inis einfach bedarf wenn es den anderen nicht passen sollen sie mich doch kicken immer hin haben die meisten ein Farm beruf -.-



Also alleine für diese Aussage gehört dein Acc für Lebzeiten gesperrt. Und dann noch die Dreistigkeit zu haben das hier zu posten, dass ist echt der Oberknaller. Du bist bestimmt so einer der direkt nach dem Erscheinen eines Spiels nachschaut, ob schon Cheats vorhanden sind um andere zu bescheisen. Sorry, aber Typen wie du sind das aller Letzte!!!!


----------



## Tendo (3. September 2009)

2young4nick schrieb:


> Komisch komisch also ich bin healer und Vz und kann leider nicht so wie die DDs oder leute mit ein Farme beruf Mats sammel und Grüne sachen sammeln in den ich Mobs klatsche ist wohl als Healer nicht spassig also mache ich in inis einfach bedarf wenn es den anderen nicht passen sollen sie mich doch kicken immer hin haben die meisten ein Farm beruf -.-



Achso, eins hab ich noch vergessen. Wenn du es als Heiler nicht schaffst einen Mob zu "klatschen" (wie du es in deinem begrenztem Wortschatz nennst), dann hör auf mit spielen. Mein Priester macht auf heilig geskillt mindestens genauso viel Schaden, wie ein durchschnittlicher DD. Mit dem farmt es sich bald leichter als mit meinem Hunter oder DK.


----------



## Tendo (3. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> ich bin auvch vz und muss dem einen von der ersten seite zustimmen. ich hab auch massig gold bezahlt und viel zeit investiert um den beruf zu pushen und kann alle rezepte von den vendors was mich auch massig matts gekostet hat und ich sehe es nicht ein die ganzen items zu dissen und sie danach zu verteilen um dann später wenn die ne vz von mir wollen für bersi oder 81zm 3g zu kassieren
> dann giere ich lieber auf die items und diss mir das was ich abbekommen habe. denn im ah werd ich die matts auf jeden fall los.



Schon mal nachgedacht, dass andere VZ auch Skill auf 450 haben OHNE auch nur ein Gold bezahlt zu haben??? Nur weil du keine Ahnung hast den Beruf richtig zu skillen klaust du anderen die Mats??? Nur einer, der für Lebzeiten gesperrt gehört.


----------



## Tendo (3. September 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Dafür ist VZ auch teurer zum skillen, als BB, KK und Kürschner(Lederer ist ja eher Lederverarbeitung) zusammen.
> 
> Bei den letzten 3 hast du nur die Lehrkosten zum Freischalten des nächsten Limits (Geselle, Experte etc).
> 
> ...



Genau du bist das Beste Beispiel dafür!!!

Wärst du nicht zu faul, müßtest du kein einziges Goldstück ausgeben um VZ auf 450 zu haben.


----------



## Apo1337 (3. September 2009)

Ich handhabe das immer so:

Wird vorm Ersten Boss nichts besprochen und passen nicht alle (außer halt need) behalt ich die Items.

Passen alle und es wurde besprochen verteil ich natürlich am Ende.

Aber meistens kauf ich die Items der Leute am Ende der Ini für 10g ab. Entzauberer gibts keinen außer mir im Team und der Händler zahlt ~6g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (3. September 2009)

Tendo schrieb:


> Genau du bist das Beste Beispiel dafür!!!
> 
> Wärst du nicht zu faul, müßtest du kein einziges Goldstück ausgeben um VZ auf 450 zu haben.



und wärst du nicht so faul hättest du mittels copy&paste deine 4 posts sparen könne und einen großen erstellen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (3. September 2009)

hallo,

es sind nicht alle in der glücklichen Lage, mit der Gilde raiden zu gehen. Es ist ein grosser Vorteil. Dabei ist es schon klar, wer entzaubert und die Bop Teile bekommt. Das erleichtert das skillen sehr.

Ich hänge momentan bei skill 420 rum. Da ich selten in Instanzen gehe, fehlen mir eben die Lila Items zum entzaubern. Who cares!!!!

btt: Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht wirklich. Auf Boe immer Gier und bei Bop kurz nachfragen, ob jemand Verzauberer ist und dann nimmt DER das. Natürlich sollten die Splitter verwürfelt werden. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, den Verzauberer gleich anzusprechen und um eine Verzauberung bitten. An der Reaktion merkt man schnell, woran man ist.

Haut der Verzauberer einfach ab, Namen merken und gut ist. Ich bin überzeugt, dass die meisten Verz. ehrlich sind und die Splitter geben.

Greetz Grüni


----------



## The Awakening (3. September 2009)

Bergbauer müssn ja auch nicht ihr beute teiln die sie in inis bekommen


----------



## Greephus (3. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> Bergbauer müssn ja auch nicht ihr beute teiln die sie in inis bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne klar... un die anderen würfeln ja auch net um die itmes mit denen man ggf rep kosten bezahlen kann... 

Was hier noch keiner angesprochen hat... Schneider... die nehmen ja auch zeuch das man für erste hilfe benutzen kann... warum regt sich da keiner auf? (wer Ironie findet darf se behalten)


----------



## 5Heiko12 (3. September 2009)

Ich muss gestehn das ich das auch schonmal vergessen hatte die splitter zu verteilen weil ich gleich nach der ini essen musste. Aber ich habs wieder gut gemacht und hab jedem gruppenmitglied einen splitter per post zukommen lassen.


----------



## grünhaupt (3. September 2009)

@ Awakening, na, dann lass mal Non-Bergbauer die Erzvorkommen abbauen. Und ehrlich gesagt, die 5-7 Erze machen den Braten nicht feiss. 

Die Items kann jedoch jeder im Minimum verkaufen. Und eine Epische lvl 80er Waffe bringt einiges an Gold.

wie ich schon oben gesagt habe, es ist am sinnvollsten, wenn der Verzauberer das Bop Zeug nimmt, egal ob er es verteilt oder nicht.

mfg Grüni


Edith: cassiopeia hat es kurz und gut erklärt. 

Warum kann ich das nicht so gut sagen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamosh (3. September 2009)

also ih find es nur fair wenn der disser die mats behält ein lederer vergibt ja die mats auch nicht die er in der ini sammelt.

wenn ich am ende der ini angesprochen werd vonwegen mats verteilen mach ich das wenn nicht kauf ich mir davon ein neues rezept


----------



## Cassiopheia (3. September 2009)

BoE Items (egal ob grün oder blau) wir einfach von jedem gegiert...

BoP Items gibts 2 Versionen (Need mal ausgenommen):

1. Alle würfeln Gier die es zum VK / dissen wollen. Dieses Item bzw der Splitter daraus gehört dann aber auch dem Spieler, da wird nicht mehr drum gewürfelt. Alle hatten ja schon die Chance das Item zu gewinnen, wenn es zufällig der VZ gewinnt ist es damit auch ALLEIN sein splitter / kristall.

2. Alle passen, nur der VZ giert um alles für die Gruppe zu dissen. Dann wird am Ende um die VZ Mats gewürfelt. (Die anderen Spieler hatten ja da die Chance nicht bei den einzelnen Items, diese zu erwürfeln, da sie zwecks dissen gepasst haben.)

Welche Version man anwendet sollte man aber vorher klären... Was mich als VZ ankotzt sind Leute die sich wegporten und dann trotzdem mitwürfeln und man denen hinterherrennen soll (Vor allem bei AK!!). Deswegen vermeide ich inzwischen in Rnd Raids schon zu erwähnen, dass ich VZ bin..

Die Mats aus BoE Items in der Gruppe zu verteilen würde ich allerdings nie einsehn. Da würfeln ja eh alle Gier drauf, ist mir aber auch noch nie passiert, dass das verlangt wurde.

MfG


----------



## 64K (3. September 2009)

Verzauberkunst ist ein herstellender Beruf, daher sollte man ihn vielleicht nicht mit Sammelberufen vergleichen.

Um Items, die in Inis droppen wird gewürfelt weil Blizzard hierfür ein BEDARF / GIER System eingebaut hat.
Das heißt, wenn keiner Bedarf hat haben alle die selben Chancen das Item zu verkaufen (GIER).

Natürlich ist es jedem VZ selbst überlassen ob vereinbart wird das alle Passen und der VZ die Items disst
und verteilt oder ob jeder GIER würfelt und der Gewinner das Item behält.
Natürlich ist es selbstverständlich, dass in diesem Fall das "entzauberte" Zeug dem VZ gehört.

Um Erze / Kräuter wird nicht gewürfelt weil Blizz hierfür kein Würfelsystem eingebaut hat.


Dies mag vielleicht unfair sein, jedoch war dies mit Sicherheit schon so, als die meisten sich einen Beruf aussuchten.
Wer damals den steinigen Weg des Verzauberkünstlers gewählt hatte, wußte auf was er sich einlässt 
und von daher finde ich das "gemecker" hier unangebracht.

Was den Frostlotus aus Ulduar betrifft. Freya lässt auch eine Kräutertasche für Alchemisten fallen.
Bisher war es selbstverständlich dass diese von einem Alchemisten geöffnet (nur die können dies) wird
und der Inhalt verteilt wird. 
Hier ist der Vergleich Verzauberkunst und Alchemie angebracht, beides sind herstellende Berufe.


----------



## Eox (3. September 2009)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen: Wer in einem Spiel betrügt und dann auch noch um was was eigendlich nichts wert ist, ist echt arm und ich will nicht wiessen wie der im RL ist. Also ich finde das kann man gleich stellen mit den leuten die z.B. bei CS (Counter Strike) oder änlichem cheaten.


----------



## EisblockError (3. September 2009)

Allianz-Perenolde

Mir noch nie passiert


----------



## EisblockError (3. September 2009)

Eox schrieb:


> Also ich kann dazu nur sagen: Wer in einem Spiel betrügt und dann auch noch um was was eigendlich nichts wert ist, ist echt arm und ich will nicht wiessen wie der im RL ist. Also ich finde das kann man gleich stellen mit den leuten die z.B. bei CS (Counter Strike) oder änlichem cheaten.




Ich cheate in CS:S aber nur Wallhack, aber betrügen oder hacken tu ich nie.


----------



## Littelfoot (3. September 2009)

hmm naja da bist aber an einen komischen VZ geraten ^^

Also wenn ich in Instanzen disse, frag ich nach dem Endboss ob wer was haben will und dann leaven meist alle ohne was zu wollen, vll. ist er Kollege nur schon nen Schritt weiter xD


----------



## Huntermoon (3. September 2009)

Also, immer nur mit Absprachen sowas machen...

Am liebsten is mir Folgendes:

Grüne Sachen-> Immer an Vz (ausser jemand hatt need^^)
Blaue-> Genauso
Lila-> Need>Scnd Need>VZ Need>RDM [ zuerst an den derst fürst erst-eq braucht, dann an den fürs Zweiteq, dann an den Vz oder an wen der noch so nen Splitter für nen Echant braucht, und dann Ramdom]

Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn n VZ die Splitter von nicht benötigten Sachen erhält...


----------



## Karius (4. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> He, seit kurzem geht mir eines tierisch aufn Keks: man rennt in eine Ini, einer is Disser, alle passen und nach dem Boss heisst es tschüß. Fragt man nach den entzauberten Sachen kriegt man keine Antwort. ...



Das wird mit serverübergreifender Gruppensuche noch viel, viel schlimmer werden.


----------



## Miyazaki-0o0 (4. September 2009)

njo das kenne ich gut ^^
Bin zwar selber disser aber ich bin genau das gegenteil wenn einer fragt ob ich disser bin sag ich meistens nein weil ich einfach zufaul bin für den scheiss xD


----------



## Keksautomat (4. September 2009)

Auch schon erlebt, zum Glück waren die Leute (mit denen ich unterwegs war) immer so fair und haben sich per Mail gemeldet - mit den Splittern.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. September 2009)

seit 3.2 sollte man sowieso das würfelverhalten umstellen. passen brauch keiner mehr solang es nicht gildenintern direkt an den enchi wandern soll.
geh ich random dann ist mir egal ob einer vorher ansagt das er disser ist ich würfel drauf und frag am ende der instanz ob ein disser(wenn vorhanden) mal eben meinen loot zerlegt. da er dann nur max ein item gleichzeitig von mir bekommt lohnt sich für den disser das nicht wenn er mich für ein paar g bescheißt und auf zig ignors landet.


----------



## Mace (4. September 2009)

Ich bin selber Verzauberer und würde sowas nie machen

1.Jedes Mitglied in der Gruppe hat das gleiche Anrecht auf die Items die droppen.Es sei denn ist sind irgendwelche flamer oder Leute die die halbe Instanz afk waren.
2.Könnte ich es nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren andere zu betrügen
3.Möchte ich gerne in Instanzen mitgenommen werden und meinen relativ guten Ruf auf dem Server behalten.


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (4. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> seit 3.2 sollte man sowieso das würfelverhalten umstellen. passen brauch keiner mehr solang es nicht gildenintern direkt an den enchi wandern soll.
> geh ich random dann ist mir egal ob einer vorher ansagt das er disser ist ich würfel drauf und frag am ende der instanz ob ein disser(wenn vorhanden) mal eben meinen loot zerlegt. da er dann nur max ein item gleichzeitig von mir bekommt lohnt sich für den disser das nicht wenn er mich für ein paar g bescheißt und auf zig ignors landet.




Naja, da ist dann allerdings die Frage angebracht ob die disser das dann kostenlos machen.


----------



## Super PePe (4. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> sind die bossloots nicht mehr seelengebunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






patchnotes lesen hilf immer:



> Es wird Spielern ab sofort möglich sein, seelengebundene Gegenstände mit anderen Schlachtzugs- oder Gruppenmitgliedern, die ebenfalls berechtigt waren, den Gegenstand zu plündern, zu handeln. Dieses System wird genauso funktionieren wie das Gegenstandsrückkaufsystem und erlaubt es Spielern, einen Gegenstand bis zu 2 Stunden nach der Plünderung zu handeln.




so und nun mach mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sulli (4. September 2009)

Uriel schrieb:


> Die Verzauberer bei uns, jedenfalls mit denen ich so losgezogen bin, sind da eigentlich meistens ganz ehrlich. Aber schwarze Schafe gibt es überall,



/sign


----------



## Albra (4. September 2009)

> Am liebsten is mir Folgendes:
> 
> Grüne Sachen-> Immer an Vz (ausser jemand hatt need^^)
> Blaue-> Genauso



ähm grüne und boe-sachen kann man auch an den eignen verzauberungstwink schicken warum an einen fremden gehen lassen?


----------



## Minotauer (4. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir den kompletten Thread durchgelesen, da das ein Thema ist, welches mich auch schon auch laenger beschaeftigt.

Gleich mal vorweg: 

GREENIES sind IMMER Gier und NIE Bedarf - alles andere ist nicht gerechtfertigt.

Leder, Kräuter und Erze gehoerem dem der sie abbauen kann und wird auch nicht verwürfelt - ist zwar so gesehen nicht ganz fair - aber das ist schon so seit classic so und auch irgendwie ganz gut so bzw wurde dieses Vorgehen eigentlich nie in Frage gestellt.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

zum Thema: Ich habe selbst einen Char der Verzauberer und meisstens Tank in Random (Hero) Inis ist.

Da ich Tank bin, bin ich dann auch meisstens der Leader und der, der Invited.

Sobald ich die Grp zusammen habe, sage ich immer sinngemaess "Ich bin Disser und werde auf alles Bedarf wuerfeln -> entzaubern -> und am Ende verteilen" - Das mit Bedarf is freilich doof, aber irgendwie bekommen es die Leute nie hin zu passen - die meissten rollen immer Gier -.-

Mit dieser Aussage gehe ich automatisch davon aus, dass jeder zustimmt, der nichts dagegen sagt und auch nichts mehr braucht.

Wenn einer was braucht, kann er ja sagen "Ich habe need auf XYZ" und dann is das ja auch ok oder ich geb ihm das Item falls ich es gewinne und er auch Bedarf gewuerfelt hat.

Falls einer nicht damit einverstanden sollte, weis ich nicht was ich tun wuerde - es hat noch nie jemand was dagegen gesagt ausser "Ich bin auch Disser" oder so - Worauf dann ich nur antworte "ICH disse und verteile!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und dann rollen halt alle Gier und ich Bedarf auf die blauen/lila Items und am Ende Poste ich z.B. "4 x Traumsplitter 1 x Tiefenkristall" - Der hoechstwuerfelnde bekommt den Kristall.

Also das ist fuer mich zumindest DIE Loesung, da so jeder was bekommt. Ich bin kein Freund vom Wuerfelglueck - alles andere Systeme finde ich irgendwie unfair, umständlich oder egoistisch.



Oft passiert es, dass welche die Ini gleich verlassen "CUCU" und so – die bekommen halt dann keine Splitter – bleibt mehr fuer mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn einer doch nachfragen sollte, dann bekommt er den freilich auch. Aber nachlaufen tu ich keinem.



Bei Random Raids kommt es auch oefter vor, dass ich Disser bin und mir wird mein Inventar zugebombt … dann liegt der Endboss und ehe ich "Halt!" schreiben kann is der Raid schon aufgeloest. Wenn ich den Raidleader frage was mit den Kristallen is heisst es dann "Behalt" oder "Schick mir die Haelfte". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



----------------------------------------------------------------------

zum Thema Beruf skillen.

Also ich bin Max Skill - was aber auch ned sonderlich schwer war in WOTLK.

Der Char existiert seit BC. Von Classic auf BC zu kommen, war schon etwas laestig mit den Ewigen Essenzen - aber mein Gott die habe ich mir halt dann im AH gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Skillen innerhalb WOTLK verlief aber recht easy, da ich mit meiner Frau zusammen spiele - Sie hat in den Inis geheilt, ich getankt und wir haben von Level 70-80 eigentlich nur Inis gemacht und von dem her sind da recht viele Splitter fuer uns dabei abgefallen, wodurch ich mir gleich alle Rezepte kaufen konnte als ich hoch genug war. Zudem uebt meine Frau den Beruf Lederverarbeitung aus, somit komm ich auch an Mats. 

Und da wir immer zu 2. Spielen bekomme ich auf jeden Fall am Ende der Ini immer 2 Splitter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wenn ich was verzauber, dann bekomme ich immer zwischen 5 und 40 G Trinkgeld.



Ach ja und was mir immer gar nicht einleuchtet – Viele sagen immer sie brauchen die Greenies zum Verkaufen beim Vendor um ihre Repkosten zu bezahlen… ? oO??? Wie kann sowas sein?



Ich und mei Frau gehen nur noch in ein paar Inis und Raiden, da wir eine Tochter haben und nicht mehr Farmen oder Questen gehen koennen – Dennoch habe ich immer Gold fuer Reparaturen oder Epic Gems parat … was machen denn die ganzen Leute die immer sagen "Ich hab kein Gold fuers Reparieren"?



Naja wie dem auch sei – schwarze Schaafe und Ninjas gibt es immer und ueberall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine Absprache mit der Gruppe bleibt also nie aus, um Missverstaendnisse oder Aerger zu vermeiden


----------



## Shac (4. September 2009)

Interessant. Sehr Interessant. Ich hab en frischen 80er DK und bin mit dem VZ am skillen und wie? Ich farme einfach die alten inis ab und wenn ich Woltknivaeu erreicht hab entze ich einfach alles was mir bei Quests und co in die Finger bekomme bis ich 450 hab. Danach in den Inis nach Absprache alle Items holen entzen und am Ende der Ini entzaubern und verteilen nach Würfelglück. Sollte ich mal epische Splitter brauchen wird einfach mit meinem Schmied was episches hergestellt und entzaubert. So wo liegt jetzt das Problem? Wenn ich als Enzer en Splitter gewinne isses gut wenns jemand anderes gewinnt isses auch gut.

Im übrigen die Sammelberufe sind wieder was vollkommen anderes weil man diese Sachen zu hunderten ausserhalb der Inis farmen kann.


----------



## Eltin (4. September 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> seit 3.2 sollte man sowieso das würfelverhalten umstellen. passen brauch keiner mehr solang es nicht gildenintern direkt an den enchi wandern soll.
> geh ich random dann ist mir egal ob einer vorher ansagt das er disser ist ich würfel drauf und frag am ende der instanz ob ein disser(wenn vorhanden) mal eben meinen loot zerlegt.



Gibts bei mir und ich hoffe auch bei 99% aller anderen Disser ein NÖ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer mir/anderen derart misstraut soll sich trollen!


----------



## Maddalena (4. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> mal was zu den ganzen gamern die meinen vz wäöre KEIN sammelberuf:
> 
> was ist es denn dann? es ist ne mischung zwischen sammeln und craften (bb und juwe is nix anderes nur auf 2 berufe gesplittet). ich muss ganzb ehrlich sagen es ist eine frechheit was mit den verzauberern hier angestellt wird. die matts sind teuer und ohne uns vzs würdet ihr gar nicht an die matts kommen. weder im ah noch über inis oder raids. ich sammel als nicht-inschriftenkundler auch keine bücher umse zu verkaufen also wieso zur hölle sollen die vzs die mats hergeben? damit ANDERE durch UNS und UNSEREN Beruf reicher werden? und jetz kommt nicht mit "wegen den items die man beim vendor verticken kann" weil ich dann nämlich auch gerne einen teil, der erze und blumen und vor allem vom leder haben will das kann ich schließelich auch alles beim vendor verkaufen. es ist nicht okay wenn der vz mit den matts einfach abhaut das ist schon richtig aber es wäre wirklich nur FAIR das wenn er schon disst ihm wenigstens ein großteil der matts überbleibt.
> 
> ...



Du hast es anscheinend noch immer nicht begriffen, dass Verzauberkunst eben KEIN Sammelberuf wie Kürschnerei, Kräuterkunde oder Bergbau ist. Bergbau braucht man nicht nur für Juwelenschleifen, das braucht man genauso für Schmiedekunst und Ingenieurskunst. 

Dein Vergleich mit dem Skillen hinkt natürlich ... wie schon gesagt, VZ ist KEIN Sammelberuf und kann daher nicht mit Sammelberufen verglichen werden. Vergleich lieber mit Verarbeitenden Berufen, wie Ingeniurskunst oder Lederverarbeitung. Die sind auch nicht so billig. Dass VZ sicher auch nicht billig ist, steht auch nicht zur Diskussion. 

Gibt überall schwarze Schafe ... dummerweise ist gerade die VZKunst die einzige, wo man so leicht besch....en kann, trotzdem darf man natürlich nicht alle über den gleichen Kamm scheren.

Es geht hier die ganze Zeit eigentlich nur darum, dass ausgemachte Dinge auch eingehalten werden. Hätten alle normal auf die Items gier gemacht und so ihre Items bekommen, wäre der Thread wahrscheinlich nie zustande gekommen, da auch kein Grund vorhanden gewesen wäre.

Wenn ein VZler sich mit der Gruppe darauf verständigt, dass alle passen und er Gier macht um danach alles zu entzaubern, find ich ist es doch selbstverständlich, dass das daraus entstandene unter allen Gruppenmitgliedern verwürfelt wird. 

Wenn es die Absprache nicht gibt, machen eben alle Gier und so erhält per zufall wahrscheinlich jeder ein Item. Dann hat natürlich keiner ein Recht auf die vom VZler per Gier erwürfelten Items (oder den daraus entstandenen Splitter, Stäube, etc). Wieso auch?

Dass der VZler aber Bedarf macht nur um ans Item zum Verzaubern zu kommen, kann eigentlich nicht sein. Und natürlich komme ich jetzt damit, dass man das Item für Gold beim Händler verkaufen hätte können.

Nur zum Vergleich

Erz da->Bergbauer da->kann abgebaut werden
Erz da->Bergbauer nicht da->kann nicht abgebaut werden, Erz bleibt stehen, keiner hat Erz bekommen

Häutbarer Kadaver da->Kürschner da->kann gekürschnert werden
Häutbarer Kadaver da->Kürschner nicht da->kann nicht gekürschnert werden, Leichnam bleibt liegen, keiner hat Leder bekommen

Kraut da->Kräuterer da->kann gekräutert werden
Kraut da->Kräuterer nicht da->kann nicht gekräutert werden, Kraut bleibt da, keiner hat Kraut bekommen

Item von Boss->Verzauberer da->kann entzaubert werden
Item von Boss->Verzauberer nicht da->Item kann verkauft werden

Na klingelts? Schon ein Unterschied, denn nur weil ein Verzauberer dabei ist, heißt das ja nicht, dass er das sofortige Anrecht auf die Boss Items hat. Er hat das gleiche Anrecht, wie jeder andere auch.


[Nachsatz]
Natürlich darf man dem Verzauberer gern auch ein Taschengeld geben, wie jedem anderen auch für das Erstellen einer Sache oder einer Dienstleistung.
[/Nachsatz]


----------



## Elicios (4. September 2009)

Tja, so ist das halt nun mal, ab und zu trifft man in einem Rollenspiel halt auf Arschl****er!

Aber was solls, Ingame Materialien haben etwa soviel Bedeutung wie ein Haufen Kuhdung! Obwohl, der Dung kann wenigstens noch produktiv sein! 

Wer mit Ingame- Betrüger, Abzocker, Assis und andere Charaktereigenschaften nicht klar kommt, ist in einem Online-Rollenspiel am absolut falschen Platz!


----------



## Rubinweapon (4. September 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das halt nun mal, ab und zu trifft man in einem Rollenspiel halt auf Arschl****er!
> 
> Aber was solls, Ingame Materialien haben etwa soviel Bedeutung wie ein Haufen Kuhdung! Obwohl, der Dung kann wenigstens noch produktiv sein!
> 
> Wer mit Ingame- Betrüger, Abzocker, Assis und andere Charaktereigenschaften nicht klar kommt, ist in einem Online-Rollenspiel am absolut falschen Platz!




zumindest bei der community in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (4. September 2009)

Bin selber Verzauberer und habe von so einem Verhalten auch noch nichts mitbekommen - das ist schon extrem.

Ansonsten entzaubere ich nur blau und violett. Alle die Bedarf auf ein Item machen enthalten sich beim Würfeln auf die Splitter bzw. die Kristalle und gut ist.

Um grüne Items wird gewürfelt und wer danach die Mats aus seinen gewonnen Würfelleien haben möchte darf gerne zu mir kommen. Irgendwie muss man ja auch zu seinen Mats kommen - wäre ja noch schöner wenn ich alles verteile und der Schneider seinen gewonnenen Froststoff, der Kürschner sein Leder etc. pp. einfach mitnimmt. Bei uns passen daher viele auf grünes Zeug. Stress hatte ich da noch nie.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (5. September 2009)

Aznom schrieb:


> ich bin selbst verzauberungskünstlerin und fühle grad ein krasses fremdschämen :/




Das tut mir leid. Du warst nicht gemeint. Verzauberer sind ja nicht verwandt oder so, sie üben nur denselben Beruf aus, so wie meinetwegen Staatschefs, manche sind Ar.chlöc.er und die andren sind auch nicht ok. Blödes Beispiel.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (5. September 2009)

DruffDruff schrieb:


> Wegen Heulsusen wie dir sage ich gar nicht erst mehr, dass ich VZ bin und entzaubere die Items die ich gewinne und die Items der anderen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Und wegen solchen Spinnern wie dir krieg ich Probleme mit dem Füllstand meiner Ignorelist.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (5. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Hmm wieso glaube ich dass der TE ein Troll ist?
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Achja! Deswegen (Siehe Post #4 und #6).




Da hat ja einer aufgepasst..


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (5. September 2009)

Yorra schrieb:


> mimimi Thread!
> 
> 
> 
> /vote 4 close




wow, gz zum ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum. Schön, dass der in meinem Thread war. Bitte weiter so! Sehr konstruktiv und eine wirklich eloquente Wortwahl. Da fällt die schnelle Antwort schwer. Ich probiers mal: mein Threadtitel hat genau ausgesagt, was du in diesem Thread findest. Wenn du dann trotzdem kommst und vom Inhalt enttäuscht bist, kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Oder kamst du nur, um das zu schreiben? Dann sollte man wohl davon ausgehen, dass du als Forenmitglied nicht sehr willkommen bist.


----------



## Soladra (5. September 2009)

Das habe ich gestern nach Uldar 25er erfahren müssen... der Arsch ist bei der kompletten Gilde auf ignore.
 Wisst ihr was auch übelist?
Ihr geht mit den Sauteuren Mats zum VZ, handelt sie mitsamt Gold rüber und was macht der? Mountet auf, wispert "Oh Lol Kakb00n nobb R0fl!" und haut ab. 

Tja, ich ab mich gerächt: Kurz drauf war ich mit dem Typ in ner Ini als Heiler.
Dazu muss gesagt sein, dass wir aus er Gilde in  mit geschleift haben und ich mit meinen Kumpels im TS wren.
Er hat schaden gemacht wie ein Marsmellow wehtut, wenn mans an den Kopp bekommt, hat geflamet, dass außer ihm ehniemanmd weiß wie man spielt und hat den Raptor-Boss in Drak gepullt... Ich hab ihn verrecken lassenund den Tank gehealt, wir haben ihnd ann am ende leic geschafft, er klebt am Boden und battelt um nen rezz. 
Ich so ganz cool: "Hey du Chuck Norris-klon, wer die Heiler verarscht und verzauberungen klaut, der läuft!" Jubel im Ts und fragen, in wiefern der klaut, mit einem Bericht meinerseits. Dann Kommt der auch ins Ts und nölt mich an.
Ich und meine Kumpels machen Viodeoscreen an und lachen uns einen ab .( war ein Fun-run)
dan... kennt ihr diese Mobs, wie Wolken auf dem Boden hinterlassen, aus der man rausmuss? Auf alle fälle habe ich meinen Kumpels  per Abkürzngen und Videosreen miteteilt, dass ich die Wolkennummer von Youtube mache.
Dann: die Mobs. Natürlich bleibt der Verzauberer drin stehen, und genau in dem Moment, in dem er einen eleganten Nachtelfentod marke sterbener Schwan aufs Parkett legt, brüll ich ins TS:

DIE WOLKE!DIE WOLKE ! ALLE RAUS AUS DIE WOLKE MACHEN SCHADEN GANZ VIEEEEL!

Wer nicht weiß, wo der Witz ist,kukt hier.

Wer ist aus der ini raus und kaum war er aus dem Ts, haben wir uns im TS einen Abgelcht. Das muss man brimngen, das sind die Mats wert!


----------



## fabdiem (5. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> wow, gz zum ersten Beitrag in diesem Forum. Schön, dass der in meinem Thread war. Bitte weiter so! Sehr konstruktiv und eine wirklich eloquente Wortwahl. Da fällt die schnelle Antwort schwer. Ich probiers mal: mein Threadtitel hat genau ausgesagt, was du in diesem Thread findest. Wenn du dann trotzdem kommst und vom Inhalt enttäuscht bist, kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Oder kamst du nur, um das zu schreiben? Dann sollte man wohl davon ausgehen, dass du als Forenmitglied nicht sehr willkommen bist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sach ma nix besseres zutun? ;P


@topic
ich frag mich eig immer warum man in hero inis son stress wegn verz loot macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


geht daylies machen da bekommt ihr euer gold her
und lasst dem armen kleinen verzauber ihre mats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



echt ihr habt probleme ...

btw: bin kein verz, sondern kürschner und rege mich au net drüber auf wenn mal einer inne hero ini die tiere net plündert


----------



## Carsi (5. September 2009)

entzaubern und splitter nicht verteilen ist natürlich ein no-go

mangelnde komunikation in der grp allerdings auch


bin selbst auch verzauberer, habe mir aber abgewöhnt es überhaubt kundzutun. Ich entzaubere nicht für random-grp, punkt. Mir schenkt auch keiner in der grp was oder nutzt seine berufe für mich in irgendeiner art. Mag mich zum ego machen, ist mir aber wurscht-spielt sich deutlich entspannter so, und ich mach für mich den besseren schnitt.


----------

